# Gandalf's evil game OOC-closed



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone interested? it could be 3.5 or pathfinder, pipe in if you are interested


----------



## Theroc (Sep 22, 2010)

I could definitely be down to give it a try.  The last evil-based game I played died rather abruptly, to my disappointment.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

looks like meat's back on the menu boys!

I'll put it in the sticky


----------



## Lughart (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like fun. I'd prefer 3.5, but I'm not picky.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 22, 2010)

More familiar with 3.5 myself, but I've played PF before a bit.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 22, 2010)

would do either, but definitely interested.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

More interested in Pathfinder. Would you allow the Antipaladin from the APG?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in PF as well, but would prefer a higher level than 1. Hard to be real evil at such a low level


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like we are going evil PF, antipaladin would be allowed, as is any stuff published by paizo, I may allow other stuff if you run it by me first.

This is going to be fun!

(goes off in a corner and cackles for a while)


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2010)

What starting level?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

I think antipaladin needs to be 7+, not sure but it is a good guestimate for now on level.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2010)

Antipaladin in the Advanced Player's Guide is a level 1-20 class so you don't have to be limited by that concern.

Would you allow races from the bestiary that have the 'X Character' bit?  (I've got a tentative idea for a Tengu.)


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2010)

I was thinking of an evil alchemist personally...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 23, 2010)

OK, does 5th level sound good to everyone? lets you use some races and have a little more power to be more evil with


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

Will this be a homebrew world? Golarion?

If homebrew, I would be interested in the deities.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 23, 2010)

Possibly lookin to play LE cleric of Abadar, possibly Nobility and travel.  probably "persuaded" people to pay/join the guilds .


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

I cannot use my idea 

I wanted my character to be lawful evil, but Antipaladin requires chaotic.

What about the new Magus? I would really like to send my play experience to paizo for once.
seems still to problematic and unfinished.

Alternately would be interested in a NE sorcerer with the Pestilence Bloodline from Adventure Path 29.

Or maybe an Inquisitor of Asmodeus or a Summoner. So many nice choices...


----------



## Theroc (Sep 23, 2010)

I really don't know any of these things people are throwing out there... are they not in the PFSRD?

If not, I may not have the resources to play an evil concept that draws me.  Not sure, and since I'm not on my own computer, I've limited time.

Could I possibly join a bit later should my internet(My own PC will not connect to the network to gain internet access) return not be in time for the game?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2010)

Most of the classes are from the advanced player's guide:

Classes - Pathfinder_OGC - under the "base classes" 

Here's the alchemist - Alchemist - Pathfinder_OGC


----------



## Theroc (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm liking the summoner class.

Also: Where's the stuff on races?  Is there ways to have a PC with lycanthropy or be a half-dragon and the like?  I can't seem to find anything about that.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2010)

If a PF race is usable as a character it will have a section 'X characters' after its entry in the Bestiary.  For example the tengu has a section at the end called 'Tengu Characters' that gives the details for playing a tengu.  If a monster doesn't have that you'll probably have to work something out with Gandalfmithrandir.

Looks like we're pretty heavy on spellcaster ideas (mine is a Tengu Wizard specialized in Fire).  I might switch to something more melee based (like a Ranger Shapeshifter archetype).


----------



## Theroc (Sep 23, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> If a PF race is usable as a character it will have a section 'X characters' after its entry in the Bestiary.  For example the tengu has a section at the end called 'Tengu Characters' that gives the details for playing a tengu.  If a monster doesn't have that you'll probably have to work something out with Gandalfmithrandir.
> 
> Looks like we're pretty heavy on spellcaster ideas (mine is a Tengu Wizard specialized in Fire).  I might switch to something more melee based (like a Ranger Shapeshifter archetype).





Most of the races/templates I find interesting aren't listed, is there a way to search specifically for alternate races that have X Characters sections?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2010)

No way to search that I know of unless you are using a pdf and do a search for 'characters'.  That _might_ work.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, that's troublesome.  lol


----------



## Lughart (Sep 24, 2010)

Thinking of an oracle of bones. Will try to be effective in melee combat if noone else takes up fighting.

By the way, I'm assuming point buy for ability scores. How many points, or what other system should we use, if we want to start thinking about characters?


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 24, 2010)

don't take anything i have set in stone, could switch at any minute


----------



## Theroc (Sep 24, 2010)

I know I'll want a summoner, I just don't know what race just yet...

Does anyone know of any cha boosting reptilian/dragon-y races?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe White Kobolds are allowed:

Kobold - Pathfinder_OGC

And their is a third party race:

http://www.pathfindersrd.com/races/saurian


Hmmm, if it is allowed, we could be from the same tribe (if I get my pestilence sorcerer).


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm definitely going with a Tengu fire specialized Wizard working towards Bloatmage.  Started working on it tonight but I don't want to go any further until I know how to generate stats.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey! HEY! The "Evil Game" was my idea, back when HM wanted something else to do (as if he isn't running half of the games on these board already  ) I wanted to play a demonic little girl Unholy Scion. But if this is pathfinder I'm out.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes the Evil game was your idea, I'm pretty sure we are doing pathfinder, If you want to play one of the third party races that's ok.

If we have a lot of people (6+) do we want to consider having two groups? If so maybe they could be going simultaneously and fight ach other etc. but that would slow it WAY down

Also theroc you can come in late.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you using point buy to generate abilities?  If so, how many?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 24, 2010)

My PC is back up, so no worries on that, and if I can do a Saurian, I think they are reptile-like, and would be suiting enough.  I'm thinking my Eidolon will be like a pimped out Yuan-Ti/Naga thing.  Snake body, arms, crushing coils, venomous bite, etc...

Not sure if I'll have enough evolution points to support it, but sounds fun.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 24, 2010)

25 point buy, lets say two traits, and level 10


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 25, 2010)

i assume this means the APG is fair game.  Any word on what type of world we're in?

standard wealth for level 10 too?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of a Ratkin alchemist, sort of a scavenger, bitter at the "normies" who shunned him and left him to rot. He picked up a bit of this and that and after some trial and error, found a few recipes. The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know how many you have, but I would love to play a melee character, possibly a full orc, or maybe a half-ogre?  Not sure, will let you figure out if you have room for any other characters before that though


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 25, 2010)

hello, you will be our seventh character, so I'm not sure, if we decide to have a group of three and a group of four then you would be fine but I don't know yet. If everyone could check in with their opinion on that it would be great.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 25, 2010)

well, if you intended for the two evil parties to meet and fight, whoever has the 4th would likely have an advantage.

Basically, my summoner just wants to carve out/create his own little kingdom where he reigns supreme, using his summoning as proof of his right and power to lead.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 25, 2010)

come to think of it that would be a problem... a group of 7 is pretty big, but if I make the encounters tougher, then it should balance out alright


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, if you're willing to run that many...  We could really use someone who stands out front and takes a beating (and gives it too, of course).  I'm really liking my idea; never played 10th level so it's taking me a little bit to work things out.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, Glasseye, my Summoner does plan to specialize in summoning things to keep him from getting hit.  He might find it... opportune... to protect his allies on occasion.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 26, 2010)

If you want to run two groups at once, I don't mind being in the smaller one. If its all going to be one large group, I'm against recruiting more people. I have bad experiences with too many players. But again, I'm not picky, and we could need a heavy-hitter.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 26, 2010)

now thinking of going Boba Fett-esque, as in evil druid bounty hunter  

I will go without an animal companion just to simplify a bit.  Also would you be willing to allow alternate domains, i'm really lookin at travel domain.

thinkin half-orc bounty hunter with travel domain, wildshape is more typically used as infiltration/trackin, keeps as many of his powers secret and in reserve as possible.

I do not mind split or a big group.  I think split groups would be more work for you as the DM.

Could people give thoughts on this build if approved

STR: 14 DEX: 10 CON: 14 INT: 14 WIS: 16 CHA: 10
half-orc racials and level bonuses goin in wisdom to 20

druid 10 (wolf shaman alt in apg gives me travel domain)
feat 1) Track
3) Toughness
5) Natural Spell
7) improved initiative*
*9) aspect of the beast - wild instinct (+2 survival & initiative)​


----------



## Theroc (Sep 26, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> how do you feel about natures warrior from complete warrior
> 
> now thinking of going Boba Fett-esque, as in evil druid bounty hunter
> 
> ...




~blinkblink~  We're allowed 3.5 books in Pathfinder?  I'm in favor of this, though that may add to Gandalf's workload.


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 26, 2010)

some do, some don't, hence the question.  I've changed to just core pathfinder + APG though

put rough outline of char up there, please comment.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 26, 2010)

Not too crunchy minded atm, just wanted to reiterate that I'd LIKE 3.5 sources open... I just didn't think that it would be permitted.  I'd be happy if it were, though.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 26, 2010)

well... if you really want to use something from a 3.5 source tell me and have me approve, but please do not go overboard on it.

SolosAddie: Your stuff looks good for now.

On two Groups: I could also put in an NPC into the smaller group to even out the numbers, I will set it up so you guys may not even see each other at all, depending on how it works out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2010)

So, a saurian sorcerer of the pestilence bloodline would be fine?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2010)

There's enough 'new shiny' to PF that I won't be using any 3.5 material.  I do have a bit of non-Core material in mind, however.  I'll link anything I use that isn't Core or APG in case you don't have it so you can look it over and give it your approval or not, as the case may be.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 26, 2010)

Considering grafts for my Saurian, not sure yet, that's the primary thing.  I'm not sure how you'd feel about those.

I like the idea of having the boosts be part of my character as opposed to some trinket they found, if that makes sense.

If you've decided what chargen rules you want, wealth by level and such, could you compile it into one post so I can reference it so I know what to avoid/work with?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

Work in Progress

Darsuul

[sblock=Crunch]
Saurian Sorcerer (Pestilence Bloodline) 10, NE

STR: 10
DEX: (16) 14 5
CON: (18) 16 5  (racial +2)
INT: 10 2  (racial -2)
WIS: 13 3
CHA: (24) 20 10 (racial +2) (+2 Level Advancement)

Base Attack Bonus +5
Basic Melee Attack +5
Basic Ranged Attack  +8

 HP: ? = [10d6 + 10xCON (40) + Feat (10) + FC (10)] (Sorcerer)]
              AC: 22 = [10 + DEX (03) + Armor (00) + Shield (02) + Natural (05) + Size (00) + Misc (02)]
        AC Touch:  15 = [10 + DEX (03) + Size (00) + Misc (02)]
   AC Flatfooted:  19 = [10 + Armor (00) + Shield (02) + Natural (05) + Size (00) + Misc (02)]
            INIT: +9 = [DEX (03) + Trait (2) + Feat (4)]

 Fortitude Save +10 = 3 [base] +4 [Con]  +3 [Cloak]
Reflex Save +9 = 3 [base] +3 [Dex]  +3 [Cloak] 
Will Save +11 = 7 [base] +1 [Wis]  +3 [Cloak] 
CMB +5 = 5 [BAB] +0 [Str] +0 [size] 
CMD +25 = 10 [BaB/Feat] +0 [Str] +3 [Dex] +0 [size] + 2 [Deflection] + 10
Concentartion +9 = 7 [Cha] +2 [Trait] (+4 [Combat Casting])

1) Improved initiative
1) Eschew Materials (Sorcerer)
3) Extend Spell
5)  Combat Casting
7) Defensive Combat Training
7) Toughness (Bloodline Feat)
9) 
(11 - Arcane Blast)


Spells Known:
0 (9) - detect magic, read magic, message, prestidigitation, dancing light, acid splash, ghost sound, mage hand, detect poison
1 (5) - charm animals - magic missile, mage armor, mount, color spray, shield
2 (4) - summon swarm - resist energy, glitterdust, flaming sphere, invisibility
3 (3) - contagion - stinking cloud, slow, dispel magic
4 (2) - repel vermin - Black tentacles, dimension door
5 (1) - Overland Flight

Traits:
Reactionary: +2 Initiative
Desperate Focus: +2 Concentration

Possible Items (62,000):
Handy Haversack 2,000
Headband of Alluring Charisma +4  16,000
Cloak of resistance +3 9,000
Amulet of nat. Armor +2 8,000
Ring of Protection +2 8,000
Belt of Pysical Might (Dex & Con) +2 10,000
Mithral Buckler +1 (light fortification) 4,000 +

57,000
Metamagic Rod (Extoplasmic, lesser) 3,000
Wand (Protection from good) 750


[sblock=Pestilence Bloodline]
Class Skill: Heal

Bonus Spells: charm animal (3rd), summon swarm (5th), contagion (7th), repel vermin (9th), insect plague (11th), eyebite (13th), creeping doom (15th), horrid wilting (17th), power word kill (19th).

Bonus Feats: Brew Potion, Diehard, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Self Sufficient, Skill Focus (Knowledge [nature]), Silent Spell, Toughness

Bloodline Arcana: Vermin are susceptible to your mind-affecting spells. They are treated as animals for the purposes of determining which mind-affecting spells affect them.

Bloodline Powers

Plague’s Caress (Sp): At 1st level, you can make a melee touch attack as a standard action that causes a living creature’s flesh to break out into rancid-smelling pustules and sores for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your sorcerer level (minimum 1 round). These sores cause the victim to become sickened for the duration of the effect; this is a disease effect. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Charisma modifier.

Accustomed to Awfulness (Ex): At 3rd level, you become immune to the sickened condition and gain a +4 bonus on all saving throws against effects that cause nausea or disease.
At 9th level, you become immune to the nauseated condition and to the debilitating effects of disease (but you can still be a carrier of diseases).

Shroud of Vermin (Su): At 9th level, swarms no longer see you as prey. You can walk among swarms without fear of being harmed by them at all, and by taking a standard action to mentally command a swarm in which you stand, you can direct that swarm’s attacks and movements as long as you have more Hit Dice than the swarm. Even when you aren’t standing amid a swarm, your body crawls with vermin, and their chitinous bodies increase your natural armor bonus by +1.
At 11th level, this bonus increases to +2, and at 17th level it increases to +3.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe a stupid question, but it isn't specified anywhere. Does the weapon finesse feat apply to touch attacks?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

Lughart said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but it isn't specified anywhere. Does the weapon finesse feat apply to touch attacks?



It did in 3.5 ...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 27, 2010)

Gandalf what about the Savage Tide game? I see you posting here so you are not away obviously. A bit more regular uptades and perhas re-recruiting as some of our lot has given up it seems? I'd hate to have rolled a 12 level caster for nothing.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 27, 2010)

I am updating it now. My problem mostly is: I have time in very small bits so I might have five minutes here or there, so I can get a few posts in, which ususally go to the games I am most exited about, and roleplaying a dragon turtle is not very exciting, as much as it might seem, but I will update it now, roll call just now soon to be re-recruiting most likely.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm gonna assume average wealth by level.  Hopefully I can find that on the PFSRD.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 28, 2010)

yep, standard wealth (62,000 gp) 25 point buy, must be evil, any pathfinder official stuff or a link/book to reference, level 10 people.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 28, 2010)

[sblock=Marla Dustwhisper]Gnome oracle, NE

Str: 6 (8 -2 racial)
Dex: 16
Con: 16 (14 +2 racial)
Int: 12
Wis: 10
Cha: 24 (16 +2 racial, +2 level increase, +4 headband)

Class features:
Mystery of bones
Curse of wasting
Armor of bones
Resist life
Undead servitude

Feats:
Spell focus: Necromancy
Greater spell focus: Necromancy
Spell penetration
Combat casting
Weapon finesse

Traits:
Vagabond child
Anatomist

Spells:
Lvl 0: Bleed, create water, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, light, purify food and drink, read magic, stabilize
Lvl 1: Inflict light wounds, cause fear, deathwatch, bless, cure light wounds, divine favor, magic weapon
Lvl 2: Inflict moderate wounds, false life, death knell, cure moderate wounds, desecrate, lesser restoration
Lvl 3: Inflict serious wounds, animate dead, bestow curse, blindness/deafness, remove curse
Lvl 4: Inflict critical wounds, fear, restoration, poison
Lvl 5: Mass inflict light wounds, slay living, breath of life

Magic items:
Ebony fly
Ring of terrible cost
Headband of alluring charisma +4
Cloak of resistance +3
[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Sep 28, 2010)

doublepost


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 28, 2010)

Rakthor Half-orc NE druid 10 (wolf variant)
Travel Domain
Traits: Highlander (+1 stealth, stealth class skill, +2 in hill/mountain)
    Reactionary (+2 init)

STR: 14 DEX: 10 CON: 14 INT: 14 WIS: 20 CHA: 10
half-orc racials and level bonuses goin in wisdom to 20

Racial Traits: Darkvision, +2 intimidate, ferocity, etc
Languages: Orc, Common, Druidic, sylvan, goblin, giant

Init: +8
Hit points: 11+(9d8+27) +Toughness
Favored class goes into HP.

Skill (6 per level)
Maximize: Survival, Knowledge (nature), perception, spellcraft, 5 ranks in knowledge geography
5 ranks in handle animal, 5 ranks in heal, 5 ranks in sense motive.

Feats
1) Track
3) Toughness
5) Natural Spell
7) improved initiative
9) aspect of the beast - wild instinct (+2 survival & + 2initiative)


Magic items.  This is where it gets tricky for me i get very overwhelmed by all the options.

I'm going to steal from lughart, and go cloak of resist +3, headband +4 wisdom.

Other than that I would like a +1 dragonhide breastplate, if i can somehow add the foldin option
it's in the APG 284, instead of normal +1 fullplate, have it be +1 dragonhide for coolness factor 
12k gold

And I would like opinions on whether to go greataxe, or scimitar + shield.

thanks everyone


----------



## Theroc (Sep 28, 2010)

Work in progress

Saurian Summoner, Neutral Evil

Str: 14 (5 Points)
Dex: 14 (5 points)
Con: 14 (2 points, +2 racial)
Int: 8 (-2 Racial)
Wis: 13(3 points)
Cha: 18 (10 Points, +2 racial)
Points Spent: 25

Class features:


Feats:
Spell Focus(Conjuration)
Augmented Summoning
Winter's Blast (Complete Mage)
Dimensional Jaunt (Complete Mage)
Cloudy Conjuration (Complete Mage)


Traits:
Reactionary (+2 bonus to Init)



Spells:
Lvl 0: Mage Hand, Light, Arcane Mark, Guidance, Message, Detect Magic
Lvl 1: Grease, Magic Fang, Mage Armor, lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
Lvl 2: Lesser Evolution Surge, Glitterdust, Haste, Barkskin, Summon Eidolon
Lvl 3: Rejuvenate Eidolon, Fire Shield, Summon Monster IV,  Evolution Surge
Lvl 4: Baleful Polymorph, Teleport
Lvl 5: 


Equipment: 62,000 gold


----------



## SolosAddie (Sep 29, 2010)

figured out my gear roughly

headband +4 wisdom 16k
cloak of resist +3      9k
+2 greataxe             8k
Ring of Protection +2  8k
Ring of Sustenance    2.5 K
Folding Armor            12.2k  (+1 dragonhide, instead of +1 full plate if approved)
Cure Light Wounds Wand 750gp
rod of extend lesser 3k

this adds up to about 58.7 k, call it 60 for standard adventurers stuff
and I have 2 thousand to spare?

Standard Spells (this is standard adventurin):
Level 0: Create Water, Light, Detect Magic, Purify food/drink

Level 1: speak with animals, good berry, endure elements, pass w/o trace, feather step (APG), faerie fire, longstrider (Domain)

2: bull strength, barkskin (2), lesser restore, burning gaze (apg), locate object (Domain)

3: call lightning, stone shape, wind wall, cloak of winds (apg), fly (domain)

4: dispel magic, freedom of movement, flame strike, Ball lightning (APG), Dimension Door (Domain)

5: Deathward, Animal growth, aspect of the wolf (APG), teleport (domain)

The bonus spells were figured from 20 wisdom, if i should use the 24 wisdom with the item let me know.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2010)

Having never really played a vancian caster, I could definitely use some advice on the specifics for my character... >.>

Is what I have a decent base?  Should I move attributes, etc...?

My vision would be a character who is 'decent' in melee combat but primarily focuses on casting to empower his 'vision' (his eidolon) and force that on his opponents, using him to lock down opponents while he can laugh at their inability to defend against him.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 3, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Work in progress
> 
> Saurian Summoner, Neutral Evil
> 
> ...





I'm no expert but here's my take.  It looks pretty solid, and I realize a summoner has a limited list.  I would look hard at what the save dc is going to be for your spells when picking slow, and baleful polymorph.  
I can't remember the everyone's char, but haste is a solid choice at second, or heroism at third.

I understand if you don't want your char to be just a buff, those are kinda your only direct attack type spells, and they are just as decisive in a battle, there's just a chance they won't land though.

So, your choices from my read, seem solid, probably not the uber-optimized, but very strong and playable.

You'll notice my character concept is trying to be more buff spells then attack spells, but that fits my concept.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 3, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> I'm no expert but here's my take.  It looks pretty solid, and I realize a summoner has a limited list.  I would look hard at what the save dc is going to be for your spells when picking slow, and baleful polymorph.
> I can't remember the everyone's char, but haste is a solid choice at second, or heroism at third.
> 
> I understand if you don't want your char to be just a buff, those are kinda your only direct attack type spells, and they are just as decisive in a battle, there's just a chance they won't land though.
> ...



\

Well, how high does my DC have to BE?  >.>  I wanted something to muck up my enemies as opposed to just being a buff battery... lol.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2010)

If you want to muck up your enemies then I would suggest you exchange _fire shield_ for _black tentacles_ (which has no save & avoids SR, just a CMB check, great against spellcasters).  And the monsters from _Summon Monster 2_ are not likely to be terribly useful at your level (10th is it?) unless you are going against mooks so I would probably exchange that one for _haste_.  I know you don't want to be a buff battery but _haste_ is really hard to beat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is my spell list again to coordinat our efforts:



> 0 (9) - detect magic, read magic, message, prestidigitation, dancing light, acid splash, ghost sound, mage hand, detect poison
> 1 (5) - charm animals - magic missle, mage armor, mount, color spray, shield
> 2 (4) - summon swarm - resist energy, glitterdust, flaming sphere, invisibility
> 3 (3) - contagion - stinking cloud, slow, dispel magic
> ...




As you can see, black tentacles and slow are already on my list. Fire shield is far from bad, but hase beats SM 2.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 4, 2010)

here's an update of saves and such

Base Attack Bonus +7 Basic Melee Attack +9
Basic Ranged Attack  +7

Weapon great axe +2
Attack Bonus 11/6
Critical x3 
 Damage 1d12+4 

Weapon Club
Attack Bonus 9/4
Critical x2
Damage 1d6+2

Weapon   Sling
Attack Bonus  7/2
Critical  x2
 Range 20ft?
Ammo 20 bullets
Damage 1d4

Fortitude Save +12 = 7 [base] +2 [Con]  +3 [Cloak]
Reflex Save +6 = 3 [base] +0 [Dex]  +3 [Cloak] 
Will Save +15 = 7 [base] +5 [Wis]  +3 [Cloak] 
CMB +9 = 7 [BAB] +2 [Str] +0 [size] 
CMD +19 = 7 [BaB] +2 [Str] +0 [Dex] +0 [size] + 10


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

Updated my character a bit. How do we determine HP past level 1?



Walking Dad said:


> Work in Progress
> 
> Darsuul
> 
> ...


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 4, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Here is my spell list again to coordinat our efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, black tentacles and slow are already on my list. Fire shield is far from bad, but hase beats SM 2.





looks cool, i assume you've already seen the synergy in overlaying black tentacles with stinking cloud?  

can't wait to see a summoner in action for myself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

He will love using stinking cloud (he is immune to it's effect ).
Slow is also nice with area spells 

BTW, the pit spells are also very nice.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 4, 2010)

Spell list tweaked slightly.  Anyone have advice on gear?  And do my attribute placements look alright?  (Also at a loss for a second trait.  Was thinking of getting a 'family weapon' with a bow or something.

Then all I gotta do is set up my eidolon.  X.X


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 5, 2010)

grain of salt and all, but i think the +2 dex and con belt might dropped.  

If you can afford any of the rods of quicken those are awesome   or wands/scroll of anything on your class spell list that didn't quite make the grade for limited slots but are situationally useful.  Or even lesser empowered rods make magic missle nastier


----------



## Theroc (Oct 5, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> grain of salt and all, but i think the +2 dex and con belt might dropped.




What belt?  The only stat adjustment on my sheet besides point buy is racials.  >.>


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 5, 2010)

sorry i looked at walking dads sheet   my bad.

My suggestion is to look at walking dad's sheet, as a caster a summoner is going to want similiar things.

headband of charisma (your casting stat right?)
ring of protection
wands/scrolls
Look at the metamagic rods they all can be awesome extend, quicken esp. in my mind.
Bag of some type of holding.

The thing i don't really know is if you can buy items for your eiloden.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

A summoner should also by a good light armor. Lesser Fortification is a nice enchantment. A lesser quicken rod costs 35k gp. That would be more than half your money. And I will stay with the belt.

+10 HP, +1 Fortitude save and +1 AC, Touch AC, Reflex, Initiative, Ranged Attack bonus & CMD is worth the investment, IMHO.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, sorry for the delay, last minute big projects suck.

I will set up an RG in a minute, then you can put your characters there and I can look over them!


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I tweaked my spell list.  I want to keep Fire Shield because it can fuel my one feat(If Gandalf approves of the feat), if he says no, then I probably won't worry about it.  How about my feats and stat allocations?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Work in progress
> 
> Saurian Summoner, Neutral Evil
> 
> ...




Also: Does the Ring of Invisibility work like in LotR?  Put on the ring and vanish?  If I cast a spell while wearing it, do I need to take it off and put it back on to return to being invisible?

One item down.   Hm...


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 8, 2010)

+ 2 Light fort. Hide armor: 15g + 150 (to make it master work) +2 = 4,000 + light fort 5000

that is 9,165 gp

Or can do +1 light fort hide armor for 15+ 150(MW) + 1000 (+1 armor) + 3,000 (light fortification)

That is 4,165 gp

Assuming I did everything correctly.

From what i understand from the book, a ring of invisibility, when activated (standard action spoken word does not provoke AOOs). Invisibility as the spell is cast on you.

So no, putting it on does not activate it.

My question:  I did not find when i, very tired, I admit was lookin for how to do hit points.  

Let me know if my background makes sense and is workable also.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 11, 2010)

thought we had 7 possibles but....what's the word?

excited about Rakthor here.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 11, 2010)

I can only see four people working on characters. Still, a summoner, a sorcerer, a druid and an oracle is a pretty solid party. I don't think the campaign will suffer too much if some of the others drop out.

I suggest setting a deadline for finishing our character, after you're done preparing the GM stuff, of course.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm still undecided regarding one feat slot. I could spend it on leadership for some extra help if really needed. (Normally I wanted to buy 2 more known spells.)


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 11, 2010)

i think the party so far is pretty strong, I wouldn't feel like you had to pick leadership, unless you wanted it.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 14, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> i think the party so far is pretty strong, I wouldn't feel like you had to pick leadership, unless you wanted it.





and we're moving forward right....


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm slowly plugging away at this character, it's just rather difficult.  This will be my FIRST caster.  My others... never went far.  I've had three.  Two of them saw one encounter each... and both were warlocks... so... not really casters in the traditional sense...

And once I do the normal stuff, I've gotta figure out how the Eidolon works.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 15, 2010)

learn by playing


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

*Theroc*, do you have thought about a background? Maybe we could share one (coming from the same tribe...)

*GM*, how do we determine HP past first level?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

HP will be max-2, like in LPF


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Theroc*, do you have thought about a background? Maybe we could share one (coming from the same tribe...)
> 
> *GM*, how do we determine HP past first level?




I'm fine with coming from the same tribe.  The only real thing I've in mind for my character here is that he wants to reestablish the glory of the Saurian race... in other words, forging himself an empire eventually.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Theroc said:


> I'm fine with coming from the same tribe.  The only real thing I've in mind for my character here is that he wants to reestablish the glory of the Saurian race... in other words, forging himself an empire eventually.



... good, I'm ready to become the power behind the throne 

In need for a disgusting evil backstabbing and diseased ally 
I could take the leadership feat to bring our tribe with us


----------



## Lughart (Oct 15, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I could take the leadership feat to bring our tribe with us




Now im not part of this tribe of yours, but that idea rocks.

Can I Make zombies of your clansmen when they die? I needs me a tribe of my own.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds fine to me.  Of course, my summoner intends to be the power behind his own throne.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, will take Leadership 
Shall the high level character be the tribe war-chief (Barbarian) or highpriest (cleric)?


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 15, 2010)

both be good, i would guess cleric would be more useful, a fighter-type might be too squishy down 2 levels.  

could go archer ranger as another thought.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2010)

are you still recruiting? i was thinking a skill monkey (Rogue)/ wererat with leadership and wererat thralls.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2010)

Work in progress
Viran
Saurian Summoner, Neutral Evil

Str: 14 (5 Points)
Dex: 14 (5 points)
Con: 14 (2 points, +2 racial)
Int: 8 (-2 Racial)
Wis: 13(3 points)
Cha: 22 (10 Points, +2 racial, +4 Items)
Points Spent: 25

Class features:
[sblock=Cantrips]A summoner learns a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, as noted on *Table: Summoner Spells Known*  under “Spells Known.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but  they may be cast any number of times per day. Cantrips prepared using  other spell slots, due to metamagic feats, for example, consume spell slots as normally.[/sblock]
Spontaneous Arcane Spellcasting
[sblock=Eidolon]A summoner begins play with the ability  to summon to his side a powerful outsider called an eidolon. The eidolon  forms a link with the summoner, who, forever after, summons an aspect  of the same creature. An eidolon has the same alignment as the summoner  that calls it and can speak all of his languages. Eidolons are treated  as summoned creatures, except that they are not sent back to their home  plane until reduced to a number of negative hit points equal to or  greater than their Constitution score. In addition, due to its tie to its summoner, an eidolon can touch and attack creatures warded by _protection from evil_ and similar effects that prevent contact with summoned creatures.

A summoner can summon his eidolon in a ritual that takes 1 minute to perform. When summoned in this way, the eidolon hit points  are unchanged from the last time it was summoned. The only exception to  this is if the eidolon was slain, in which case it returns with half  its normal hit points. The eidolon does not heal naturally. The eidolon remains until dismissed by the summoner (a standard action).  If the eidolon is sent back to its home plane due to death, it cannot  be summoned again until the following day. The eidolon cannot be sent  back to its home plane by means of _dispel magic_, but spells such as _dismissal_ and _banishment_ work normally. If the summoner is unconscious,  asleep, or killed, his eidolon is immediately banished. The eidolon  takes a form shaped by the summoner’s desires. The eidolon’s Hit Dice, saving throws,  skills, feats, and abilities are tied to the summoner’s class level and  increase as the summoner gains levels. In addition, each eidolon  receives a pool of evolution points, based on the summoner’s class  level, that can be used to give the eidolon different abilities and  powers. Whenever the summoner gains a level, he must decide how these  points are spent, and they are set until he gains another level of  summoner.
The eidolon’s physical appearance is up to the  summoner, but it always appears as some sort of fantastical creature.  This control is not fine enough to make the eidolon appear like a  specific creature. The eidolon also bears a glowing rune that is  identical to a rune that appears on the summoner’s forehead as long as  the eidolon is summoned. While this rune can be hidden through mundane  means, it cannot be concealed through magic that changes appearance,  such as _alter self_ or _polymorph_ (although _invisibility_ does conceal it as long as the spell lasts).[/sblock]

[sblock=Lifelink]
Starting at 1st level, a summoner forms a close bond  with his eidolon. Whenever the eidolon takes enough damage to send it  back to its home plane, the summoner can, as a free action, sacrifice any number of hit points.  Each hit point sacrificed in this way prevents 1 point of damage done  to the eidolon. This can prevent the eidolon from being sent back to its  home plane.
In addition, the eidolon and the summoner must remain  within 100 feet of one another for the eidolon to remain at full  strength. If the eidolon is beyond 100 feet but closer than 1,000 feet,  its current and maximum hit point totals are reduced by 50%. If the  eidolon is more than 1,000 feet away but closer than 10,000 feet, its  current and maximum hit point totals are reduced by 75%. If the eidolon  is more than 10,000 feet away, it is immediately returned to its home  plane. Current hit points  lost in this way are not restored when the eidolon gets closer to its  summoner, but its maximum hit point total does return to normal.[/sblock]

[sblock=Summon Monster I-V]
Starting at 1st level, a summoner can cast _summon monster_ I as a spell-like ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma  modifier. Drawing upon this ability uses up the same power as the  summoner uses to call his eidolon. As a result, he can only use this  ability when his eidolon is not summoned. He can cast this spell as a standard action  and the creatures remain for 1 minute per level (instead of 1 round per  level). At 3rd level, and every 2 levels thereafter, the power of this  ability increases by one spell level, allowing him to summon more  powerful creatures (to a maximum of _summon monster_ IX at 17th level). At 19th level, this ability can be used as _gate_ or _summon monster_ IX. If used as _gate_, the summoner must pay any required material components. A summoner cannot have more than one summon monster or _gate_ spell active in this way at one time. If this ability is used again, any existing _summon monster_ or _gate_  immediately ends. These summon spells are considered to be part of his  spell list for the purposes of spell trigger and spell completion items.  In addition, he can expend uses of this ability to fufill the  construction requirements of any magic item he creates, so long as he  can use this ability to cast the required spell.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bond Senses]
Starting at 2nd level, a summoner can, as a standard action,  share the senses of his eidolon, hearing, seeing, smelling, tasting,  and touching everything the eidolon does. He can use this ability a  number of rounds per day equal to his summoner level. There is no range  to this effect, but the eidolon and the summoner must be on the same  plane. The summoner can end this effect as a free action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Shield Ally]
At 4th level, whenever a summoner is within his eidolon’s reach, the summoner receives a +2 shield bonus to his Armor Class and a +2 circumstance bonus on his saving throws. This bonus does not apply if the eidolon is grappled, helpless, paralyzed, stunned, or unconscious.[/sblock]

[sblock=Maker's Call; 2/day]
At 6th level, as a standard action, a summoner can call his eidolon to his side. This functions as _dimension door_, using the summoner’s caster level.  When used, the eidolon appears adjacent to the summoner (or as close as  possible if all adjacent spaces are occupied). If the eidolon is out of  range, the ability is wasted. The summoner can use this ability once  per day at 6th level, plus one additional time per day for every four  levels beyond 6th.[/sblock]
[sblock=Transposition]
At 8th level, a summoner can use his maker’s call ability  to swap locations with his eidolon. If it is larger than him, he can  appear in any square occupied by the eidolon. The eidolon must occupy  the square that was occupied by the summoner if able, or as close as  possible if it is not able.[/sblock]
[sblock=Aspect]
At 10th level, a summoner can divert up to 2 points from  his eidolon’s evolution pool to add evolutions to himself. He cannot  select any evolution that the eidolon could not possess, and he must be  able to meet the requirements as well. He cannot select the ability  increase evolution through this ability. Any points spent in this way  are taken from the eidolon’s evolution pool (reducing the total number  available to the eidolon). The summoner can change the evolutions he  receives from these points any time he can change the eidolon’s  evolutions.[/sblock]



Feats:
Spell Focus(Conjuration)
Augmented Summoning
Winter's Blast (Complete Mage)
Dimensional Jaunt (Complete Mage)
Cloudy Conjuration (Complete Mage)


Traits:
Reactionary (+2 bonus to Init)
Heirloom weapon (Heavy Repeating Crossbow)

Skills: 
Ride: 1
Fly: 1
Use magic Device: 1


Spells Known:
Lvl 0: Mage Hand, Light, Arcane Mark, Guidance, Message, Detect Magic
Lvl 1: Grease, Magic Fang, Mage Armor, lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
Lvl 2: Lesser Evolution Surge, Glitterdust, Haste, Barkskin, Summon Eidolon
Lvl 3: Rejuvenate Eidolon, Fire Shield, Summon Monster IV,  Evolution Surge
Lvl 4: Baleful Polymorph, Teleport
Lvl 5: 

Spell Slots:
Level 1: 7
Level 2: 6
Level 3: 4
Level 4: 2


Equipment: 32,760 gold
+2 Hide Shirt of light Fortification; 9,240 gold
+1 Seeking Heavy Repeating Crossbow; 4,000 gold
+4 Headband of Alluring Charisma; 16,000


That's what I have so far.  I've no idea what size HD the Eidolon has or how to trick it out.  Does it have a d8?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2010)

> That's what I have so far. I've no idea what size HD the Eidolon has or how to trick it out. Does it have a d8?




Eidolons have d10 hit dice.  This is level 10, right?  Are you still trying for the yuan-ti/naga eidolon idea?  If so, I'd go with the following:

Serpentine base form (14 evolution points)
Bite*
Climb*
Reach (bite)*
Tail*
Tail Slap*
Large (4)
Blindsense (3) or could take Skilled (perception) (1) instead if you need points for something else
Grab (bite) (2)
Constrict (2)
Bite (1)

Or, you could drop Large, Grab, Constrict, and Bite (2nd taking) and go with Limbs (Arms) (2), Weapon Training (4) (for Martial weapons), and have three points for other abilities you might find interesting.

This still leaves you 2 evolution points to spend on yourself.  Also, I'd recommend buying a scroll of Transmogrify in case you decide you need to change up the evolutions.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 17, 2010)

Eilodens are a little tricky page 59 in the APG


The form you pick will modify some of the numbers.

An eiloden's hit die is a d10, so it''ll have 8d10 plus whatever it's constitution modifier is.

It will have a BAB of 8, it does not get additional attacks when using natural weapons.

It has the following: darkvision, link, share spells, devotion, multiattack, two ability score increases (+1 to whatever you want), 32 skill points, 4 feats, +8 natural armor, +4 str/dex.

Here's an example level 10, i think it's legal.
[sblock]
Riding Dog from Outlands
Starts
Size:Med
Speed: 40
AC: 10 =+2 NA(starting form) +8 (from level) 
Saves: 
Fort: 10 =  +6 +4
Ref:   9 =+6 + 3
Will:   2   =  +2

Attack: All are primary + 16(base+str) to hit all have +1d6 acid
bite 1d6, 2 claws 1d6, 2 stings 1d6


Str: 26 = 14 (starting form) + 4 (from level) +8 from evolution
Dex: 16 = 14 (starting form) + 4 (from level) -2 from evolution
Con: 19 =  13(starting) +4 (from evolution) +2 from ability increases 
Int: 7 
Wis: 10 
Cha:11

free evolution: bite, legs (2)
14 points to buy Evolutions: Claws (1pt, 2 primary 1d6)
2 Tail(2pt, +2 acrobatics)
2 Sting(2pt, must have tail primary attack 1d6)
Large (4pts, +8 str, +4 con, -2 dex addl)
Pounce(1pt, allows pounce ability)
mount(1pt, combat trained)
magic attacks(1pt, attacks count as magic to overcome dr)
energy attacks(2 pts, all natural attacks deal 1d6 of chosen energy, i'll say acid)
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 17, 2010)

Correct, Glasseye.

Solos, I'm working from the D20PFSRD... I don't actually have the Pathfinder books.  Maybe that's part of why I'm getting so confused.    I just love the idea of "Create your own monster" the summoner allows.

Glasseye: Doesn't the Eidolon come up different each time I summon it?  Or is transmogrify required to tweak it?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Glasseye: Doesn't the Eidolon come up different each time I summon it?  Or is transmogrify required to tweak it?




When you first get your eidolon you choose its base form which never changes.  You have x number of evolution points to spend at first level.  When you gain a level your total number of evolution points goes up and you can change how all of your evolution points are spent.  However, you can't change those points once spent until you level up again.  So, every time you summon your eidolon you get the same 'build' until you go up a level and gain more evolution points or you cast _Transmogrify_ which allows you to change how those evolution points are spent.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 17, 2010)

the evolution points are set

" Whenever the summoner gains a level, he must decide how these points(evolution) are spent, and they are set until he gains another level of summoner."

Not clear if you can reset all the points at level up, but i suppose that's up to how dm and you interpret.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2010)

Theroc said:


> ...
> 
> Glasseye: Doesn't the Eidolon come up different each time I summon it?  Or is transmogrify required to tweak it?



I'm not Glasseye, but the later is right.


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 17, 2010)

[MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION]  you'll have to see what DM thinks, we were originally going to go with 7... so could be likely if you're optimistic.

if you do, please, please tie your background, into being part of the circle my char is.  I'm starting to feel outnumbered with all three of the others possibly coming from the same tribe and all


----------



## Lughart (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, don't be intimidated. My gnome is a city girl, I was just planning to worm my way into their tribe later. Still, It would be a good idea if more of the characters know each other from the start.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> APG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The bolded part of the APG you quoted implies to me that you can decide each level how all of your points are going to be spent.



Walking Dad said:


> I'm not Glasseye...




Thank goodness!  I don't like to think there could be two of me walking around.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 17, 2010)

Scott you will make the 7th person, so we have a dang big party, assuming renau1g is still around, and I think I will close recruitment now.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir, at my last count  5 or 6 (I think) of those seven were spellcasters.  I think that's going to end up being a nightmare to run.  For that reason, but mostly because I'm considering running a game myself, I'm going to withdraw my tengu fire wizard/bloatmage.  Sounds like you are going to have a grand game, though!  Have fun, and I'll see most of you in LPF.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 17, 2010)

alright, I'm sorry to see you go, GlassEye, and if you ever want back in you are welcome!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

Calculating Leadership:

Cha level (10) + Cha mod (+ 7)

special power +1
moves around a lot -1
has caused deaths (will soon anyway  ) -1

= 16

...

Cohort = level 8 (would be 11, but shouldn't be higher than the main character's -2)

Followers = 25 (1st), 2 (2nd), 1 (3rd)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2010)

[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] :

are you sure you wouldn't want to play and i will step out? I was simply going to play a Rogue 10. If you have another idea , I would be honored if you would rather stay here.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 21, 2010)

Scott, I appreciate the thought and I _would_ like to play.  BUT I am trying to work up a little something for DMing a pbp (maybe LPF) and I don't want to overload myself.  Best to add things incrementally, I think.  So go right ahead with your rogue idea and have fun!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I will cut off characters by November 31, it should give you plenty of time and still give a set time for when we start.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok Glass eye, You twisted my arm. I have an idea for a rogue that I will work on this weekend and will have a good starter by the wee little hours sunday I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2010)

Reserved seating for :

Rogue 10

```
Str 13 +1 3 pts  hd:10d6 + 10
Dex 19 +4 7 pts  HP: 50
Con 12 +1 2 pts  00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
Int 14 +2 5 pts  00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
Wis 13 +1 3 pts
Cha 14 +2 5 pts
+2 dex (race)
+1 dex (lv 4)
+1 dex (lv 8)

[b]Combat[/b]
bab: +7/+2  CMB: +8/+3 CMD:  22/7
Sneak attack +5d6

[b]Weapon         Att    Dam   Crit   Range  Type   notes[/b]
Dagger         +9/+4   1d4 19–20/×2 10 ft.  P/S   +1 on AOO; +1 magic
Rapier         +11/+6  1d6 18–20/×2 -—       P    +1 on AOO; +3 magic
Shortbow(Comp) +12/+6  1d6     ×3   70 ft.   P    +1d6 flaming


Saves: Base Abil Misc  Total   notes
Fort    +3   +1    +2   +6   +2 cloak
Refl    +7   +4    +2  +13  (+16 VS traps [trap sense +3]) +2 cloak
Will    +3   +1    +2   +6   +2 cloak
 [b]
[/b]

Feats, traits and Skills:
traits
Fencer-
   *You trained long hours as a youth with blades, either taking lessons in the genteel
   art of fencing from tutors paid for by your parents or by being taken under the 
   wing of a disenfranchised fencer who may have turned to a life of crime.
   *You gain a +1 trait bonus on attacks of opportunity made with daggers, swords, 
   and similar bladed weapons. 

Augmented Disguise-
   *You are especially good at disguising yourself when you have props available.
   *You gain a +2 trait bonus on Disguise checks when wearing a wig, false beard, 
   or similar large prop, or if you are wearing a special costume or eye-catching bauble 
   that reinforces your disguise.

Feats:
Deft Hands (race) +2 Disable device/slight of hands
Combat Expertise (cl 1) Trade attack bonus for AC bonus
Bleeding Attack*  (rogue talent 2) sneak attack dice for bleed damage
Evasion (Rogue 2)
Improved Feint (cl 3) Feint with no AOO
Stand Up  (rogue talent 4) Stand up as free action- still draws AOO
Uncanny dodge (rogue 4)
Improved Initiative (cl 5) +4 to Initiative
Fast stealth (rogue talent 6)
2 Weapon fighting (cl 7)
Combat Trick: Blind fight (rogue talent 8)
Improved uncanny dodge (rogue 8)
2 weapon defense (cl 9)
Combat Trick: Greater Feint (rogue talent 10)
Crippling Strike*  (Adv. talent)
*Denotes the feat is usable as part of sneak attack

Skills:
Per level: 8 (class) + 1 (race) + 1 (Fav class) +2 (Int) = 12  (120 total)

[B]                        Ranks Abil CS Misc Total Notes[/B]
[b]Acrobatics (Dex) [/b]        +10   +4  +3   0  +17
[b]Appraise (Int) [/b]           +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Bluff (Cha) [/b]              +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Climb (Str) [/b]             +10   +1  +3  +2  +16 +2 climber's kit
[b]Craft traps (Int) [/b]        +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Craft clothing (Int) [/b]     +5   +2  +3  +1  +11 +2 mwk tools
[b]Diplomacy (Cha) [/b]          +3   +2  +3   0  +8
[b]Disable Device (Dex) [/b]    +10   +4  +3  +11 +28 +5 (class); +4 Deft hands; +2 mwk tools
[b]Disguise (Cha) [/b]           +3   +2  +3  +12  +20 +2 (see traits); +10 Hat
[b]Escape Artist (Dex) [/b]      +4   +4  +3   0  +11
[b]Knowledge 
   (dungeoneering) (Int) [/b] +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Knowledge (local) (Int) [/b]  +5   +2  +3  0   +10
[b]Linguistics (Int) [/b]        +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Perception (Wis) [/b]        +10   +1  +3  (+5) +14 (+19) +5 det. traps(class)
[b]Profession 
   (merchant) (Wis) [/b]      +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Sense Motive (Wis) [/b]       +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Sleight of Hand (Dex) [/b]    +5   +4  +3  +2  +14 deft hands 
[b]Stealth (Dex) [/b]           +10   +4  +3   0  +17
[b]Swim (Str) [/b]               +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Use Magic Device (Cha) [/b]   +5   +2  +3   0  +10

Equipment               cost           weight
Armor +3                9,000.00 Gp    10.0 Lb w
   Glamored             2,700.00 Gp
   Mithral shirt        1,100.00 Gp
Rapier +3              18,315.00 Gp     2.0 Lb w
Dagger  
   Returning            8,302.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w
Short bow     
   Flaming              8,375.00 Gp     2.0 Lb eq
Efficient Quiver        1,800.00 Gp     2.0 Lb w
   normal arrows X 30       1.50 Gp     4.5 Lb eq
   -arrow                  20.00 Gp     3.0 Lb eq
    Armor piercing X 20
   -arrow                 600.00 Gp     1.5 Lb eq
    adamentine X 10
Hat of disguise         1,800.00 Gp     --- Lb w
Handy Haversack         2,000.00 Gp     5.0 Lb w
Cloak of resistance +2  4,000.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w
Lantern, bulls eye         12.00 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Oil X 10                    1.00 Gp    10.0 Lb. hh l x5; hh r x5
Sun rod  X 2               20.00 Gp    10.0 Lb hh c
Winter blanket  X 1         0.50 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Map case                    1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb hh l
   Paper X 50              20.00 Gp     --- Lb
Ink pen                     0.10 Gp     --- hh l
Ink                         8.00 Gp     --- hh l
Pouch, belt                 1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb w
Artisan's tools,
   Masterwork (tailor)     55.00 Gp     5.0 Lb hh r
Wine, bottle, V. fine X 2 100.00 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Rope, silk X 50 ft         10.00 Gp     5.0 Lb hh c
Smoke stick  X 2           40.00 Gp     1.0 Lb hh c
Thieve’s tools Mwk.       100.00 Gp     2.0 Lb **
Artisan's outfit (Tailor)   1.00 Gp     4.0 Lb at shop
About town clothing        50.00 Gp    10.0 Lb (made by self) w 
Perfume                    50.00 Gp     --- Lb hh l

hh r = handy haversack right 10.0 lb total
hh l = handy haversack left 5.5 lb total
hh c = handy haversack center 25.0 lb total
w = wearing  21.5 lb total
eq = efficient quiver weight n/a

shb 1 =  safe house backpack 1
Back pack                  2.00 Gp     2.0 lb
Traveler’s outfit          2.00 Gp     5.0 Lb
Smoke stick  X 4          80.00 Gp     2.0 Lb
Rope, silk X 100 ft       20.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Caltrops X 5               5.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Winter blanket  X 1        0.50 Gp     3.0 Lb
Sun rod  X 4               8.00 Gp     4.0 Lb
Pouch, belt                1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb
rations X 4                2.00 Gp     4.0 lb

shb 2 = safe house back pack 2
Back pack                  2.00 Gp     2.0 lb
Explorer’s outfit         10.00 Gp     8.0 Lb 
Climber’s Kit             80.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Smoke stick  X 4          80.00 Gp     2.0 Lb
Rope, silk X 50 ft        10.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Caltrops X 5               5.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Crowbar                    2.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Sun rod  X 4               8.00 Gp     4.0 Lb
Pouch, belt                1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb
rations X 4               2.00 Gp      4.0 lb

Budget:           62,000 Gp
Apx spent:      59,833.60
```

[sblock= special items]
*hat of disguise*
This apparently normal hat allows its wearer to alter her appearance as with a disguise self spell. As part of the disguise, the hat can be changed to appear as a comb, ribbon, headband, cap, coif, hood, helmet, and so on.
   *disguise self spell: 
You make yourself - including clothing, armor, weapons, and equipment - look different. You can seem 1 foot shorter or taller, thin, fat, or in between. You cannot change your creature type (although you can appear as another subtype). Otherwise, the extent of the apparent change is up to you. You could add or obscure a minor feature or look like an entirely different person or gender.

The spell does not provide the abilities or mannerisms of the chosen form, nor does it alter the perceived tactile (touch) or audible (sound) properties of you or your equipment. If you use this spell to create a disguise, you get a +10 bonus on the Disguise check. A creature that interacts with the glamour gets a Will save to recognize it as an illusion.

From d20 PFSRD:
*Ammunition (Bow): Arrows, Armor Piercing*
Fan Content

This is fan-created
content or a fan conversion.
See here for more details.

Armor piercing arrows have long, narrow, metal points instead of the broader heads commonly used with most arrows. This far smaller impact area of the arrow allows it to penetrate armor with ease.

Benefit: Armor-piercing arrows gain a +1 bonus to attacks rolls against targets that have an armor or natural armor bonus

[/sblock]

[sblock=History and background]

Antwan 

He never looked for his alternate life, it looked for him. 

chapter one
It started when his mother and father were murdered by the guard for not paying the guards for their take of the tailor shop. His mother was skilled in weaving and dying and would work all the time to build the business. Father worked the customers and the final  product. Antwan was the apprentice in at he shop. He was expected to take over the shop when his folks retired or died, just not when he was 17 years of age.  By then he had learned the trade fully and was an integral part of the shops staff, having a specialty in being a haberdasher, where mother was skilled in the ladies clothing and father was skilled in both.

The family had built a reputation of skill in their work and had customers of both high born and low born. The guards on the street were known for finding such businesses and shaking them down. They just thought father made more then he did. It was one of those arguments where you just know that it is best to not be around and a quick look from father convinced him to go and stay that way for a bit.

Antwan did just that, except that he had a secret which was of getting to the top of the building across the street. It was just this perch that he used to watch the drama unfold before his eyes. The argument, and then a fake arrest. His folks were gutted right there in the middle of the street, their blood streaming down the street. The guards sent in an arrest report that they were harboring fugitives and they themselves resisted arrest. Antwan knew better.

chapter two
He met a stranger soon after that helped the young lad to re-open the store, he claimed to have heard of the plight from one of the regular customers and had a few ideas on how to deal with the dirty guard. He taught him how to watch with out being watched, and many other skills of questionable use . . . uses that could be acts of revenge! It was the revenge that the dark side of Antwan  was brought out with. 

over time he learned the art and craft of the life of a dodger and the martial skills of a fencer, all the while he fueled his hatred with the envisionment of his mother and father getting murdered and dishonored. The stranger who taught him was a good teacher and took him under his wing as he too had run afoul in the past  with the city guard. His tool, young Antwan, a worthy student. The young lad applied his abilities and skills to confounding the very guards who framed his family, watching and patiently planning his next moves. instead of overtly acting and murdering their families, he would plot and counter plot so as to bring dishonor to each family member, one by one. If given the opportunity to directly dishonor the individual guards, though, he would refrain. preferring they remain feeling alone and defaced, so much as like a helpless statue in a city square that has had its visage crapped on by so many pigeons.

chapter three
zNow days after much of this ado of revenge, he has been working tobuild his reputation up. as of late, he had lost his adventuring gear while exploring some long forgotten labarynth, heavily strewn with traps. he eventually was able to find a body that had failed to find a particular trap and was left  with his belongings still in tact. Antwan has been getittng to know the contents of the haversack and quiver.

he has also beedn using his business to be a contact point for those seeking a 'specialist' and as a go to man for those in need of cirtain skills. He then shows up at the designated location under the disguise of someone new using a hat of disguise that he had crafted.

this is now where we start . . .   
[/sblock]


[sblock=Human Racial Traits]
*  +2 to One Ability Score: *Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

*  Medium: *Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*  Normal Speed: *Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

*  Bonus Feat: * Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

*  Skilled: * Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.

*  Languages: * Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
The following are class features of the rogue.
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: * Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short bow, and short sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Sneak Attack: * If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage. The rogue's attack deals extra damage anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
     With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.
The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment.

*Trapfinding: * A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

*Evasion (Ex): *At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.

*Rogue Talents: * As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her and confound her foes. Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels of rogue attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual talent more than once.
   Talents marked with an asterisk add effects to a rogue's sneak attack. Only one of these talents can be applied to an individual attack and the decision must be made before the attack roll is made.

*Bleeding Attack* (Ex): * A rogue with this ability can cause living opponents to bleed by hitting them with a sneak attack. This attack causes the target to take 1 additional point of damage each round for each die of the rogue's sneak attack (e.g., 4d6 equals 4 points of bleed). Bleeding creatures take that amount of damage every round at the start of each of their turns. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any effect that heals hit point damage. Bleeding damage from this ability does not stack with itself. Bleeding damage bypasses any damage reduction the creature might possess.

*Combat Trick:* A rogue that selects this talent gains a bonus combat feat (see Feats).

*Fast Stealth (Ex): *This ability allows a rogue to move at full speed using the Stealth skill without  penalty.
Finesse Rogue: A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.

*Ledge Walker (Ex) :* This ability allows a rogue to move along narrow surfaces at full speed using the Acrobatics skill without penalty. In addition, a rogue with this talent is not flat-footed when using Acrobatics to move along narrow surfaces.

*Major Magic (Sp):* A rogue with this talent gains the ability to cast a 1st-level spell from the sorcerer/wizard spell list two times a day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. The save DC for this spell is 11 + the rogue's Intelligence modifier. The rogue must have an Intelligence of at least 11 to select this talent. A rogue must have the minor magic rogue talent before choosing this talent.

*Minor Magic (Sp ):* A rogue with this talent gains the ability to cast a 0-level spell from the sorcerer/wizard spell list. This spell can be cast three times a day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. The save DC for this spell is 10 + the rogue's Intelligence modifier. The rogue must have an Intelligence of at least 10 to select this talent.

*Quick Disable (Ex):* It takes a rogue with this ability half the normal amount of time to disable a trap using the Disable Device skill (minimum 1 round).

*Resiliency (Ex):* Once per day, a rogue with this ability can gain a number of temporary hit points equal to the rogue's level. Activating this ability is an immediate action that can only be performed when she is brought to below 0 hit points. This ability can be used to prevent her from dying. These temporary hit points last for 1 minute. If the rogue's hit points drop below 0 due to the loss of these temporary hit points, she falls unconscious and is dying as normal.

*Rogue Crawl (Ex):* While prone, a rogue with this ability can move at half speed. This movement provokes attacks of opportunity as normal. A rogue with this talent can take a 5- foot step while crawling.

*Slow Reactions* (Ex): *Opponents damaged by the rogue's sneak attack can't make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.

* Stand Up (Ex):* A rogue with this ability can stand up from a prone position as a free action. This still provokes attacks of opportunity for standing up while threatened by a foe.

*Surprise Attack (Ex):* During the surprise round, opponents are always considered flat-footed to a rogue with this ability, even if they have already acted.

*Trap Spotter (Ex):* Whenever a rogue with this talent comes within 10 feet of a trap, she receives an immediate Perception skill check to notice the trap. This check should be made in secret by the GM.

*Weapon Training:* A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Focus as a bonus feat.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* At 3rd level, a rogue gains an intuitive sense that alerts her to danger from traps, giving her a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. These bonuses rise to +2 when the rogue reaches 6th level, to +3 when she reaches 9th level, to +4 when she reaches 12th level, to +5 at 15th, and to +6 at 18th level.
Trap sense bonuses gained from multiple classes stack.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She cannot be caught flat-footed, even if the attacker is invisible. She still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. A rogue with this ability can still lose her Dexterity bonus to AC if an opponent successfully uses the feint action (see Combat) against her. If a rogue already has uncanny dodge from a different class, she automatically gains improved uncanny dodge (see below) instead.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):*A rogue of 8th level or higher can no longer be flanked. This defense denies another rogue the ability to sneak attack the character by flanking her, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than the target does. If a character already has uncanny dodge (see above) from another class, the levels from the classes that grant uncanny dodge stack to determine the minimum rogue level required to flank the character.

*Advanced Talents:* At 10th level, and every two levels thereafter, a rogue can choose one of the following advanced talents in place of a rogue talent.

*Crippling Strike* (Ex): A rogue with this ability can sneak attack opponents with such precision that her blows weaken and hamper them. An opponent damaged by one of her sneak attacks also takes 2 points of Strength damage.

Defensive Roll (Ex): With this advanced talent, the rogue can roll with a potentially lethal blow to take less damage from it than she otherwise would. Once per day, when she would be reduced to 0 or fewer hit points by damage in combat (from a weapon or other blow, not a spell or special ability), the rogue can attempt to roll with the damage. To use this ability, the rogue must attempt a Reflex saving throw (DC = damage dealt). If the save succeeds, she takes only half damage from the blow; if it fails, she takes full damage. She must be aware of the attack and able to react to it in order to execute her defensive roll—if she is denied her Dexterity bonus to AC, she can't use this ability. Since this effect would not normally allow a character to make a Reflex save for half damage, the rogue's evasion ability does not apply to the defensive roll.

Dispelling Attack* (Su): Opponents that are dealt sneak attack damage by a rogue with this ability are affected by a targeted dispel magic, targeting the lowest-level spell effect active on the target. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. A rogue must have the major magic rogue talent before choosing dispelling attack.

Improved Evasion (Ex): This works like evasion, except that while the rogue still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, she henceforth takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.

Opportunist (Ex): Once per round, the rogue can make an attack of opportunity against an opponent who has just been struck for damage in melee by another character. This attack counts as an attack of opportunity for that round. Even a rogue with the Combat Reflexes feat can't use the opportunist ability more than once per round.

Skill Mastery: The rogue becomes so confident in the use of certain skills that she can use them reliably even under adverse conditions. Upon gaining this ability, she selects a number of skills equal to 3 + her Intelligence modifier. When making a skill check with one of these skills, she may take 10 even if stress and distractions would normally prevent her from doing so. A rogue may gain this special ability multiple times, selecting additional skills for skill mastery to apply to each time.

Slippery Mind (Ex): This ability represents the rogue's ability to wriggle free from magical effects that would otherwise control or compel her. If a rogue with slippery mind is affected by an enchantment spell or effect and fails her saving throw, she can attempt it again 1 round later at the same DC. She gets only this one extra chance to succeed on her saving throw.

Feat: A rogue may gain any feat that she qualifies for in place of a rogue talent.[/sblock]*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you post how you are doing HP?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it was max/level-2, in any case lets go with that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> HP will be max-2, like in LPF




nevermind, I found it.

Edit, and i see i was slow in finding it at that!!


----------



## SolosAddie (Oct 27, 2010)

did you mean end of October, or really a whole month more for characters?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 28, 2010)

End of october is optimal, but anyone who does not have their character up by the end of november at the VERY latest is being left behind. Hopefully everyone has their stuff up way before then and we can start!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2010)

I am working as fast as I can. working on his past as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2010)

will someon look over the character crunchy for me? I know there are still some hole to fill, and i need a fresh pair of eyes to look for me.
thank you in advance.

Reserved seating for :

Antwon Ecks

```
Str 13 +1 3 pts  hd:10d6 + 10
Dex 19 +4 7 pts  HP: 50
Con 12 +1 2 pts  00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
Int 14 +2 5 pts  00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
Wis 13 +1 3 pts
Cha 14 +2 5 pts
+2 dex (race)
+1 dex (lv 4)
+1 dex (lv 8)

[b]Combat[/b]
bab: +7/+2  CMB: +8/+3 CMD:  22/7
Sneak attack +5d6

[b]Weapon         Att    Dam   Crit   Range  Type   notes[/b]
Dagger         +9/+4   1d4 19–20/×2 10 ft.  P/S   +1 on AOO; +1 magic
Rapier         +11/+6  1d6 18–20/×2 -—       P    +1 on AOO; +3 magic
Shortbow(Comp) +12/+6  1d6     ×3   70 ft.   P    +1d6 flaming


Saves: Base Abil Misc  Total   notes
Fort    +3   +1    +2   +6   +2 cloak
Refl    +7   +4    +2  +13  (+16 VS traps [trap sense +3]) +2 cloak
Will    +3   +1    +2   +6   +2 cloak
 [b]
[/b]

Feats, traits and Skills:
traits
Fencer-
   *You trained long hours as a youth with blades, either taking lessons in the genteel
   art of fencing from tutors paid for by your parents or by being taken under the 
   wing of a disenfranchised fencer who may have turned to a life of crime.
   *You gain a +1 trait bonus on attacks of opportunity made with daggers, swords, 
   and similar bladed weapons. 

Augmented Disguise-
   *You are especially good at disguising yourself when you have props available.
   *You gain a +2 trait bonus on Disguise checks when wearing a wig, false beard, 
   or similar large prop, or if you are wearing a special costume or eye-catching bauble 
   that reinforces your disguise.

Feats:
Deft Hands (race) +2 Disable device/slight of hands
Combat Expertise (cl 1) Trade attack bonus for AC bonus
Bleeding Attack*  (rogue talent 2) sneak attack dice for bleed damage
Evasion (Rogue 2)
Improved Feint (cl 3) Feint with no AOO
Stand Up  (rogue talent 4) Stand up as free action- still draws AOO
Uncanny dodge (rogue 4)
Improved Initiative (cl 5) +4 to Initiative
Fast stealth (rogue talent 6)
2 Weapon fighting (cl 7)
Combat Trick: Blind fight (rogue talent 8)
Improved uncanny dodge (rogue 8)
2 weapon defense (cl 9)
Combat Trick: Greater Feint (rogue talent 10)
Crippling Strike*  (Adv. talent)
*Denotes the feat is usable as part of sneak attack

Skills:
Per level: 8 (class) + 1 (race) + 1 (Fav class) +2 (Int) = 12  (120 total)

[B]                        Ranks Abil CS Misc Total Notes[/B]
[b]Acrobatics (Dex) [/b]        +10   +4  +3   0  +17
[b]Appraise (Int) [/b]           +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Bluff (Cha) [/b]              +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Climb (Str) [/b]             +10   +1  +3  +2  +16 +2 climber's kit
[b]Craft traps (Int) [/b]        +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Craft clothing (Int) [/b]     +5   +2  +3  +1  +11 +2 mwk tools
[b]Diplomacy (Cha) [/b]          +3   +2  +3   0  +8
[b]Disable Device (Dex) [/b]    +10   +4  +3  +11 +28 +5 (class); +4 Deft hands; +2 mwk tools
[b]Disguise (Cha) [/b]           +3   +2  +3  +12  +20 +2 (see traits); +10 Hat
[b]Escape Artist (Dex) [/b]      +4   +4  +3   0  +11
[b]Knowledge 
   (dungeoneering) (Int) [/b] +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Knowledge (local) (Int) [/b]  +5   +2  +3  0   +10
[b]Linguistics (Int) [/b]        +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Perception (Wis) [/b]        +10   +1  +3  (+5) +14 (+19) +5 det. traps(class)
[b]Profession 
   (merchant) (Wis) [/b]      +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Sense Motive (Wis) [/b]       +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Sleight of Hand (Dex) [/b]    +5   +4  +3  +2  +14 deft hands 
[b]Stealth (Dex) [/b]           +10   +4  +3   0  +17
[b]Swim (Str) [/b]               +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Use Magic Device (Cha) [/b]   +5   +2  +3   0  +10

Equipment               cost           weight
Armor +3                9,000.00 Gp    10.0 Lb w
   Glamored             2,700.00 Gp
   Mithral shirt        1,100.00 Gp
Rapier +3              18,315.00 Gp     2.0 Lb w
Dagger  
   Returning            8,302.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w
Short bow     
   Flaming              8,375.00 Gp     2.0 Lb eq
Efficient Quiver        1,800.00 Gp     2.0 Lb w
   normal arrows X 30       1.50 Gp     4.5 Lb eq
   -arrow                  20.00 Gp     3.0 Lb eq
    Armor piercing X 20
   -arrow                 600.00 Gp     1.5 Lb eq
    adamentine X 10
Hat of disguise         1,800.00 Gp     --- Lb w
Handy Haversack         2,000.00 Gp     5.0 Lb w
Cloak of resistance +2  4,000.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w
Lantern, bulls eye         12.00 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Oil X 10                    1.00 Gp    10.0 Lb. hh l x5; hh r x5
Sun rod  X 2               20.00 Gp    10.0 Lb hh c
Winter blanket  X 1         0.50 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Map case                    1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb hh l
   Paper X 50              20.00 Gp     --- Lb
Ink pen                     0.10 Gp     --- hh l
Ink                         8.00 Gp     --- hh l
Pouch, belt                 1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb w
Artisan's tools,
   Masterwork (tailor)     55.00 Gp     5.0 Lb hh r
Wine, bottle, V. fine X 2 100.00 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Rope, silk X 50 ft         10.00 Gp     5.0 Lb hh c
Smoke stick  X 2           40.00 Gp     1.0 Lb hh c
Thieve’s tools Mwk.       100.00 Gp     2.0 Lb **
Artisan's outfit (Tailor)   1.00 Gp     4.0 Lb at shop
About town clothing        50.00 Gp    10.0 Lb (made by self) w 
Perfume                    50.00 Gp     --- Lb hh l

hh r = handy haversack right 10.0 lb total
hh l = handy haversack left 5.5 lb total
hh c = handy haversack center 25.0 lb total
w = wearing  21.5 lb total
eq = efficient quiver weight n/a

shb 1 =  safe house backpack 1
Back pack                  2.00 Gp     2.0 lb
Traveler’s outfit          2.00 Gp     5.0 Lb
Smoke stick  X 4          80.00 Gp     2.0 Lb
Rope, silk X 100 ft       20.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Caltrops X 5               5.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Winter blanket  X 1        0.50 Gp     3.0 Lb
Sun rod  X 4               8.00 Gp     4.0 Lb
Pouch, belt                1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb
rations X 4                2.00 Gp     4.0 lb

shb 2 = safe house back pack 2
Back pack                  2.00 Gp     2.0 lb
Explorer’s outfit         10.00 Gp     8.0 Lb 
Climber’s Kit             80.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Smoke stick  X 4          80.00 Gp     2.0 Lb
Rope, silk X 50 ft        10.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Caltrops X 5               5.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Crowbar                    2.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Sun rod  X 4               8.00 Gp     4.0 Lb
Pouch, belt                1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb
rations X 4               2.00 Gp      4.0 lb

Budget:           62,000 Gp
Apx spent:      59,833.60
```

[sblock= special items]
*hat of disguise*
This apparently normal hat allows its wearer to alter her appearance as with a disguise self spell. As part of the disguise, the hat can be changed to appear as a comb, ribbon, headband, cap, coif, hood, helmet, and so on.
   *disguise self spell: 
You make yourself - including clothing, armor, weapons, and equipment - look different. You can seem 1 foot shorter or taller, thin, fat, or in between. You cannot change your creature type (although you can appear as another subtype). Otherwise, the extent of the apparent change is up to you. You could add or obscure a minor feature or look like an entirely different person or gender.

The spell does not provide the abilities or mannerisms of the chosen form, nor does it alter the perceived tactile (touch) or audible (sound) properties of you or your equipment. If you use this spell to create a disguise, you get a +10 bonus on the Disguise check. A creature that interacts with the glamour gets a Will save to recognize it as an illusion.

From d20 PFSRD:
*Ammunition (Bow): Arrows, Armor Piercing*
Fan Content

This is fan-created
content or a fan conversion.
See here for more details.

Armor piercing arrows have long, narrow, metal points instead of the broader heads commonly used with most arrows. This far smaller impact area of the arrow allows it to penetrate armor with ease.

Benefit: Armor-piercing arrows gain a +1 bonus to attacks rolls against targets that have an armor or natural armor bonus

[/sblock]

[sblock=History and background]

Antwan 

He never looked for his alternate life, it looked for him. 

chapter one
It started when his mother and father were murdered by the guard for not paying the guards for their take of the tailor shop. His mother was skilled in weaving and dying and would work all the time to build the business. Father worked the customers and the final  product. Antwan was the apprentice in at he shop. He was expected to take over the shop when his folks retired or died, just not when he was 17 years of age.  By then he had learned the trade fully and was an integral part of the shops staff, having a specialty in being a haberdasher, where mother was skilled in the ladies clothing and father was skilled in both.

The family had built a reputation of skill in their work and had customers of both high born and low born. The guards on the street were known for finding such businesses and shaking them down. They just thought father made more then he did. It was one of those arguments where you just know that it is best to not be around and a quick look from father convinced him to go and stay that way for a bit.

Antwan did just that, except that he had a secret which was of getting to the top of the building across the street. It was just this perch that he used to watch the drama unfold before his eyes. The argument, and then a fake arrest. His folks were gutted right there in the middle of the street, their blood streaming down the street. The guards sent in an arrest report that they were harboring fugitives and they themselves resisted arrest. Antwan knew better.

chapter two
He met a stranger soon after that helped the young lad to re-open the store, he claimed to have heard of the plight from one of the regular customers and had a few ideas on how to deal with the dirty guard. He taught him how to watch with out being watched, and many other skills of questionable use . . . uses that could be acts of revenge! It was the revenge that the dark side of Antwan  was brought out with. 

over time he learned the art and craft of the life of a dodger and the martial skills of a fencer, all the while he fueled his hatred with the envisionment of his mother and father getting murdered and dishonored. The stranger who taught him was a good teacher and took him under his wing as he too had run afoul in the past  with the city guard. His tool, young Antwan, a worthy student. The young lad applied his abilities and skills to confounding the very guards who framed his family, watching and patiently planning his next moves. instead of overtly acting and murdering their families, he would plot and counter plot so as to bring dishonor to each family member, one by one. If given the opportunity to directly dishonor the individual guards, though, he would refrain. preferring they remain feeling alone and defaced, so much as like a helpless statue in a city square that has had its visage crapped on by so many pigeons.

chapter three
zNow days after much of this ado of revenge, he has been working tobuild his reputation up. as of late, he had lost his adventuring gear while exploring some long forgotten labarynth, heavily strewn with traps. he eventually was able to find a body that had failed to find a particular trap and was left  with his belongings still in tact. Antwan has been getittng to know the contents of the haversack and quiver.

he has also beedn using his business to be a contact point for those seeking a 'specialist' and as a go to man for those in need of cirtain skills. He then shows up at the designated location under the disguise of someone new using a hat of disguise that he had crafted.

this is now where we start . . .   
[/sblock]


[sblock=Human Racial Traits]
*  +2 to One Ability Score: *Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

*  Medium: *Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*  Normal Speed: *Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

*  Bonus Feat: * Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

*  Skilled: * Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.

*  Languages: * Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
The following are class features of the rogue.
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: * Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short bow, and short sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Sneak Attack: * If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage. The rogue's attack deals extra damage anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
     With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.
The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment.

*Trapfinding: * A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

*Evasion (Ex): *At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.

*Rogue Talents: * As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her and confound her foes. Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels of rogue attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual talent more than once.
   Talents marked with an asterisk add effects to a rogue's sneak attack. Only one of these talents can be applied to an individual attack and the decision must be made before the attack roll is made.

*Bleeding Attack* (Ex): * A rogue with this ability can cause living opponents to bleed by hitting them with a sneak attack. This attack causes the target to take 1 additional point of damage each round for each die of the rogue's sneak attack (e.g., 4d6 equals 4 points of bleed). Bleeding creatures take that amount of damage every round at the start of each of their turns. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any effect that heals hit point damage. Bleeding damage from this ability does not stack with itself. Bleeding damage bypasses any damage reduction the creature might possess.

*Combat Trick:* A rogue that selects this talent gains a bonus combat feat (see Feats).

*Fast Stealth (Ex): *This ability allows a rogue to move at full speed using the Stealth skill without  penalty.
Finesse Rogue: A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.

*Ledge Walker (Ex) :* This ability allows a rogue to move along narrow surfaces at full speed using the Acrobatics skill without penalty. In addition, a rogue with this talent is not flat-footed when using Acrobatics to move along narrow surfaces.

*Major Magic (Sp):* A rogue with this talent gains the ability to cast a 1st-level spell from the sorcerer/wizard spell list two times a day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. The save DC for this spell is 11 + the rogue's Intelligence modifier. The rogue must have an Intelligence of at least 11 to select this talent. A rogue must have the minor magic rogue talent before choosing this talent.

*Minor Magic (Sp ):* A rogue with this talent gains the ability to cast a 0-level spell from the sorcerer/wizard spell list. This spell can be cast three times a day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. The save DC for this spell is 10 + the rogue's Intelligence modifier. The rogue must have an Intelligence of at least 10 to select this talent.

*Quick Disable (Ex):* It takes a rogue with this ability half the normal amount of time to disable a trap using the Disable Device skill (minimum 1 round).

*Resiliency (Ex):* Once per day, a rogue with this ability can gain a number of temporary hit points equal to the rogue's level. Activating this ability is an immediate action that can only be performed when she is brought to below 0 hit points. This ability can be used to prevent her from dying. These temporary hit points last for 1 minute. If the rogue's hit points drop below 0 due to the loss of these temporary hit points, she falls unconscious and is dying as normal.

*Rogue Crawl (Ex):* While prone, a rogue with this ability can move at half speed. This movement provokes attacks of opportunity as normal. A rogue with this talent can take a 5- foot step while crawling.

*Slow Reactions* (Ex): *Opponents damaged by the rogue's sneak attack can't make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.

* Stand Up (Ex):* A rogue with this ability can stand up from a prone position as a free action. This still provokes attacks of opportunity for standing up while threatened by a foe.

*Surprise Attack (Ex):* During the surprise round, opponents are always considered flat-footed to a rogue with this ability, even if they have already acted.

*Trap Spotter (Ex):* Whenever a rogue with this talent comes within 10 feet of a trap, she receives an immediate Perception skill check to notice the trap. This check should be made in secret by the GM.

*Weapon Training:* A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Focus as a bonus feat.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* At 3rd level, a rogue gains an intuitive sense that alerts her to danger from traps, giving her a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. These bonuses rise to +2 when the rogue reaches 6th level, to +3 when she reaches 9th level, to +4 when she reaches 12th level, to +5 at 15th, and to +6 at 18th level.
Trap sense bonuses gained from multiple classes stack.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She cannot be caught flat-footed, even if the attacker is invisible. She still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. A rogue with this ability can still lose her Dexterity bonus to AC if an opponent successfully uses the feint action (see Combat) against her. If a rogue already has uncanny dodge from a different class, she automatically gains improved uncanny dodge (see below) instead.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):*A rogue of 8th level or higher can no longer be flanked. This defense denies another rogue the ability to sneak attack the character by flanking her, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than the target does. If a character already has uncanny dodge (see above) from another class, the levels from the classes that grant uncanny dodge stack to determine the minimum rogue level required to flank the character.

*Advanced Talents:* At 10th level, and every two levels thereafter, a rogue can choose one of the following advanced talents in place of a rogue talent.

*Crippling Strike* (Ex): A rogue with this ability can sneak attack opponents with such precision that her blows weaken and hamper them. An opponent damaged by one of her sneak attacks also takes 2 points of Strength damage.

Defensive Roll (Ex): With this advanced talent, the rogue can roll with a potentially lethal blow to take less damage from it than she otherwise would. Once per day, when she would be reduced to 0 or fewer hit points by damage in combat (from a weapon or other blow, not a spell or special ability), the rogue can attempt to roll with the damage. To use this ability, the rogue must attempt a Reflex saving throw (DC = damage dealt). If the save succeeds, she takes only half damage from the blow; if it fails, she takes full damage. She must be aware of the attack and able to react to it in order to execute her defensive roll—if she is denied her Dexterity bonus to AC, she can't use this ability. Since this effect would not normally allow a character to make a Reflex save for half damage, the rogue's evasion ability does not apply to the defensive roll.

Dispelling Attack* (Su): Opponents that are dealt sneak attack damage by a rogue with this ability are affected by a targeted dispel magic, targeting the lowest-level spell effect active on the target. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. A rogue must have the major magic rogue talent before choosing dispelling attack.

Improved Evasion (Ex): This works like evasion, except that while the rogue still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, she henceforth takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.

Opportunist (Ex): Once per round, the rogue can make an attack of opportunity against an opponent who has just been struck for damage in melee by another character. This attack counts as an attack of opportunity for that round. Even a rogue with the Combat Reflexes feat can't use the opportunist ability more than once per round.

Skill Mastery: The rogue becomes so confident in the use of certain skills that she can use them reliably even under adverse conditions. Upon gaining this ability, she selects a number of skills equal to 3 + her Intelligence modifier. When making a skill check with one of these skills, she may take 10 even if stress and distractions would normally prevent her from doing so. A rogue may gain this special ability multiple times, selecting additional skills for skill mastery to apply to each time.

Slippery Mind (Ex): This ability represents the rogue's ability to wriggle free from magical effects that would otherwise control or compel her. If a rogue with slippery mind is affected by an enchantment spell or effect and fails her saving throw, she can attempt it again 1 round later at the same DC. She gets only this one extra chance to succeed on her saving throw.

Feat: A rogue may gain any feat that she qualifies for in place of a rogue talent.[/sblock]*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2010)

will someone look over the character crunchy for me? I know there are still some hole to fill, and i need a fresh pair of eyes to look for me.
thank you in advance.

Reserved seating for :

Antwon Ecks

```
Str 13 +1 3 pts  hd:10d6 + 10
Dex 19 +4 7 pts  HP: 50
Con 12 +1 2 pts  00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
Int 14 +2 5 pts  00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
Wis 13 +1 3 pts
Cha 14 +2 5 pts
+2 dex (race)
+1 dex (lv 4)
+1 dex (lv 8)

Carrieing Capacity:
[B] light     med         heavy [/B]
 <51 lbs. 51–100 lbs. 101–150 lbs.

[b]Combat[/b]
bab: +7/+2  CMB: +8/+3 CMD:  22/17
Sneak attack +5d6

[b]Weapon         Att    Dam   Crit   Range   Type   notes[/b]
Dagger         +9/+4   1d4 19–20/×2 10 ft.  P/S   +1 on AOO; +1 magic
Rapier         +11/+6  1d6 18–20/×2 -—       P    +1 on AOO; +3 magic
Shortbow(Comp) +12/+6  1d6     ×3   70 ft.   P    +1d6 flaming

                                      max
Armor      bonus magic dex  dex ACP move weight
Chain shirt  +4    +3  +4   +6 –0 30 ft. 12 lbs.
mithral, +3


Saves: Base Abil Misc  Total   notes
Fort    +3   +1    +2   +6    +2 cloak
Refl    +7   +4    +2  +13    (+16 VS traps [trap sense +3]) +2 cloak
Will    +3   +1    +2   +6    +2 cloak
 [b]
[/b]

Feats, traits and Skills:
traits
Fencer-
   *You trained long hours as a youth with blades, either taking lessons in the genteel
   art of fencing from tutors paid for by your parents or by being taken under the 
   wing of a disenfranchised fencer who may have turned to a life of crime.
   *You gain a +1 trait bonus on attacks of opportunity made with daggers, swords, 
   and similar bladed weapons. 

Augmented Disguise-
   *You are especially good at disguising yourself when you have props available.
   *You gain a +2 trait bonus on Disguise checks when wearing a wig, false beard, 
   or similar large prop, or if you are wearing a special costume or eye-catching bauble 
   that reinforces your disguise.

Feats:
Deft Hands (race) +2 Disable device/slight of hands
Combat Expertise (cl 1) Trade attack bonus for AC bonus
Bleeding Attack*  (rogue talent 2) sneak attack dice for bleed damage
Evasion (Rogue 2)
Improved Feint (cl 3) Feint with no AOO
Stand Up  (rogue talent 4) Stand up as free action- still draws AOO
Uncanny dodge (rogue 4)
Improved Initiative (cl 5) +4 to Initiative
Fast stealth (rogue talent 6)
2 Weapon fighting (cl 7)
Combat Trick: Blind fight (rogue talent 8)
Improved uncanny dodge (rogue 8)
2 weapon defense (cl 9)
Combat Trick: Greater Feint (rogue talent 10)
Crippling Strike*  (Adv. talent)
*Denotes the feat is usable as part of sneak attack

Skills:
Per level: 8 (class) + 1 (race) + 1 (Fav class) +2 (Int) = 12  (120 total)

[B]                        Ranks Abil CS Misc Total Notes[/B]
[b]Acrobatics (Dex) [/b]        +10   +4  +3   0  +17
[b]Appraise (Int) [/b]           +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Bluff (Cha) [/b]              +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Climb (Str) [/b]             +10   +1  +3  +2  +16 +2 climber's kit
[b]Craft traps (Int) [/b]        +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Craft clothing (Int) [/b]     +5   +2  +3  +1  +11 +2 mwk tools
[b]Diplomacy (Cha) [/b]          +3   +2  +3   0  +8
[b]Disable Device (Dex) [/b]    +10   +4  +3  +11 +28 +5 (class); +4 Deft hands; +2 mwk tools
[b]Disguise (Cha) [/b]           +3   +2  +3  +12  +20 +2 (see traits); +10 Hat
[b]Escape Artist (Dex) [/b]      +4   +4  +3   0  +11
[b]Knowledge 
   (dungeoneering) (Int) [/b] +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Knowledge (local) (Int) [/b]  +5   +2  +3  0   +10
[b]Linguistics (Int) [/b]        +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Perception (Wis) [/b]        +10   +1  +3  (+5) +14 (+19) +5 det. traps(class)
[b]Profession 
   (merchant) (Wis) [/b]      +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Sense Motive (Wis) [/b]       +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Sleight of Hand (Dex) [/b]    +5   +4  +3  +2  +14 deft hands 
[b]Stealth (Dex) [/b]           +10   +4  +3   0  +17
[b]Swim (Str) [/b]               +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Use Magic Device (Cha) [/b]   +5   +2  +3   0  +10

Equipment               cost           weight
Armor +3                9,000.00 Gp    10.0 Lb w
   Glamored             2,700.00 Gp
   Mithral shirt        1,100.00 Gp
Rapier +3              18,315.00 Gp     2.0 Lb w
Dagger  
   Returning            8,302.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w
Short bow     
   Flaming              8,375.00 Gp     2.0 Lb eq
Efficient Quiver        1,800.00 Gp     2.0 Lb w
   normal arrows X 30       1.50 Gp     4.5 Lb eq
   -arrow                  20.00 Gp     3.0 Lb eq
    Armor piercing X 20
   -arrow                 600.00 Gp     1.5 Lb eq
    adamentine X 10
Hat of disguise         1,800.00 Gp     --- Lb w
Handy Haversack         2,000.00 Gp     5.0 Lb w
Cloak of resistance +2  4,000.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w
Lantern, bulls eye         12.00 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Oil X 10                    1.00 Gp    10.0 Lb. hh l x5; hh r x5
Sun rod  X 2               20.00 Gp    10.0 Lb hh c
Winter blanket  X 1         0.50 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Map case                    1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb hh l
   Paper X 50              20.00 Gp     --- Lb
Ink pen                     0.10 Gp     --- hh l
Ink                         8.00 Gp     --- hh l
Pouch, belt                 1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb w
Artisan's tools,
   Masterwork (tailor)     55.00 Gp     5.0 Lb hh r
Wine, bottle, V. fine X 2 100.00 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Rope, silk X 50 ft         10.00 Gp     5.0 Lb hh c
Smoke stick  X 2           40.00 Gp     1.0 Lb hh c
Thieve’s tools Mwk.       100.00 Gp     2.0 Lb **
Artisan's outfit (Tailor)   1.00 Gp     4.0 Lb at shop
About town clothing        50.00 Gp    10.0 Lb (made by self) w 
Perfume                    50.00 Gp     --- Lb hh l

hh r = handy haversack right 10.0 lb total
hh l = handy haversack left 5.5 lb total
hh c = handy haversack center 25.0 lb total
w = wearing  21.5 lb total
eq = efficient quiver weight n/a
** These items are  secreted upon his person and require a daily 
   slight of hand, at the very least, to determine his ability to hide them.

shb 1 =  safe house backpack 1
Back pack                  2.00 Gp     2.0 lb (holds 1ft ^3 or about 60 lbs)
Traveler’s outfit          2.00 Gp     5.0 Lb
Smoke stick  X 4          80.00 Gp     2.0 Lb
Rope, silk X 100 ft       20.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Caltrops X 5               5.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Winter blanket  X 1        0.50 Gp     3.0 Lb
Sun rod  X 4               8.00 Gp     4.0 Lb
Pouch, belt                1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb
rations X 4                2.00 Gp     4.0 lb
Thieve’s tools Mwk.      100.00 Gp     2.0 Lb

shb 2 = safe house back pack 2
Back pack                  2.00 Gp     2.0 lb (holds 1ft ^3 or about 60 lbs)
Explorer’s outfit         10.00 Gp     8.0 Lb 
Climber’s Kit             80.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Smoke stick  X 4          80.00 Gp     2.0 Lb
Rope, silk X 50 ft        10.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Caltrops X 5               5.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Crowbar                    2.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Sun rod  X 4               8.00 Gp     4.0 Lb
Pouch, belt                1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb
rations X 4               2.00 Gp      4.0 lb
Thieve’s tools Mwk.      100.00 Gp     2.0 Lb

Budget:           62,000 Gp
Apx spent:      60,033.60
```

[sblock= special items]
*hat of disguise*
This apparently normal hat allows its wearer to alter her appearance as with a disguise self spell. As part of the disguise, the hat can be changed to appear as a comb, ribbon, headband, cap, coif, hood, helmet, and so on.
   *disguise self spell: 
You make yourself - including clothing, armor, weapons, and equipment - look different. You can seem 1 foot shorter or taller, thin, fat, or in between. You cannot change your creature type (although you can appear as another subtype). Otherwise, the extent of the apparent change is up to you. You could add or obscure a minor feature or look like an entirely different person or gender.

The spell does not provide the abilities or mannerisms of the chosen form, nor does it alter the perceived tactile (touch) or audible (sound) properties of you or your equipment. If you use this spell to create a disguise, you get a +10 bonus on the Disguise check. A creature that interacts with the glamour gets a Will save to recognize it as an illusion.

From d20 PFSRD:
*Ammunition (Bow): Arrows, Armor Piercing*
Fan Content

This is fan-created
content or a fan conversion.
See here for more details.

Armor piercing arrows have long, narrow, metal points instead of the broader heads commonly used with most arrows. This far smaller impact area of the arrow allows it to penetrate armor with ease.

Benefit: Armor-piercing arrows gain a +1 bonus to attacks rolls against targets that have an armor or natural armor bonus

[/sblock]

[sblock=History and background]

Antwan 

He never looked for his alternate life, it looked for him. 

chapter one
It started when his mother and father were murdered by the guard for not paying the guards for their take of the tailor shop. His mother was skilled in weaving and dying and would work all the time to build the business. Father worked the customers and the final  product. Antwan was the apprentice in at he shop. He was expected to take over the shop when his folks retired or died, just not when he was 17 years of age.  By then he had learned the trade fully and was an integral part of the shops staff, having a specialty in being a haberdasher, where mother was skilled in the ladies clothing and father was skilled in both.

The family had built a reputation of skill in their work and had customers of both high born and low born. The guards on the street were known for finding such businesses and shaking them down. They just thought father made more then he did. It was one of those arguments where you just know that it is best to not be around and a quick look from father convinced him to go and stay that way for a bit.

Antwan did just that, except that he had a secret which was of getting to the top of the building across the street. It was just this perch that he used to watch the drama unfold before his eyes. The argument, and then a fake arrest. His folks were gutted right there in the middle of the street, their blood streaming down the street. The guards sent in an arrest report that they were harboring fugitives and they themselves resisted arrest. Antwan knew better.

chapter two
He met a stranger soon after that helped the young lad to re-open the store, he claimed to have heard of the plight from one of the regular customers and had a few ideas on how to deal with the dirty guard. He taught him how to watch with out being watched, and many other skills of questionable use . . . uses that could be acts of revenge! It was the revenge that the dark side of Antwan  was brought out with. 

over time he learned the art and craft of the life of a dodger and the martial skills of a fencer, all the while he fueled his hatred with the envisionment of his mother and father getting murdered and dishonored. The stranger who taught him was a good teacher and took him under his wing as he too had run afoul in the past  with the city guard. His tool, young Antwan, a worthy student. The young lad applied his abilities and skills to confounding the very guards who framed his family, watching and patiently planning his next moves. instead of overtly acting and murdering their families, he would plot and counter plot so as to bring dishonor to each family member, one by one. If given the opportunity to directly dishonor the individual guards, though, he would refrain. preferring they remain feeling alone and defaced, so much as like a helpless statue in a city square that has had its visage crapped on by so many pigeons.

chapter three
zNow days after much of this ado of revenge, he has been working tobuild his reputation up. as of late, he had lost his adventuring gear while exploring some long forgotten labarynth, heavily strewn with traps. he eventually was able to find a body that had failed to find a particular trap and was left  with his belongings still in tact. Antwan has been getittng to know the contents of the haversack and quiver.

he has also beedn using his business to be a contact point for those seeking a 'specialist' and as a go to man for those in need of cirtain skills. He then shows up at the designated location under the disguise of someone new using a hat of disguise that he had crafted.

this is now where we start . . .   
[/sblock]


[sblock=Human Racial Traits]
*  +2 to One Ability Score: *Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

*  Medium: *Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*  Normal Speed: *Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

*  Bonus Feat: * Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

*  Skilled: * Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.

*  Languages: * Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
The following are class features of the rogue.
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: * Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short bow, and short sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Sneak Attack: * If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage. The rogue's attack deals extra damage anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
     With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.
The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment.

*Trapfinding: * A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

*Evasion (Ex): *At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.

*Rogue Talents: * As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her and confound her foes. Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels of rogue attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual talent more than once.
   Talents marked with an asterisk add effects to a rogue's sneak attack. Only one of these talents can be applied to an individual attack and the decision must be made before the attack roll is made.

*Bleeding Attack* (Ex): * A rogue with this ability can cause living opponents to bleed by hitting them with a sneak attack. This attack causes the target to take 1 additional point of damage each round for each die of the rogue's sneak attack (e.g., 4d6 equals 4 points of bleed). Bleeding creatures take that amount of damage every round at the start of each of their turns. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any effect that heals hit point damage. Bleeding damage from this ability does not stack with itself. Bleeding damage bypasses any damage reduction the creature might possess.

*Combat Trick:* A rogue that selects this talent gains a bonus combat feat (see Feats).

*Fast Stealth (Ex): *This ability allows a rogue to move at full speed using the Stealth skill without  penalty.
Finesse Rogue: A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.

*Ledge Walker (Ex) :* This ability allows a rogue to move along narrow surfaces at full speed using the Acrobatics skill without penalty. In addition, a rogue with this talent is not flat-footed when using Acrobatics to move along narrow surfaces.

*Major Magic (Sp):* A rogue with this talent gains the ability to cast a 1st-level spell from the sorcerer/wizard spell list two times a day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. The save DC for this spell is 11 + the rogue's Intelligence modifier. The rogue must have an Intelligence of at least 11 to select this talent. A rogue must have the minor magic rogue talent before choosing this talent.

*Minor Magic (Sp ):* A rogue with this talent gains the ability to cast a 0-level spell from the sorcerer/wizard spell list. This spell can be cast three times a day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. The save DC for this spell is 10 + the rogue's Intelligence modifier. The rogue must have an Intelligence of at least 10 to select this talent.

*Quick Disable (Ex):* It takes a rogue with this ability half the normal amount of time to disable a trap using the Disable Device skill (minimum 1 round).

*Resiliency (Ex):* Once per day, a rogue with this ability can gain a number of temporary hit points equal to the rogue's level. Activating this ability is an immediate action that can only be performed when she is brought to below 0 hit points. This ability can be used to prevent her from dying. These temporary hit points last for 1 minute. If the rogue's hit points drop below 0 due to the loss of these temporary hit points, she falls unconscious and is dying as normal.

*Rogue Crawl (Ex):* While prone, a rogue with this ability can move at half speed. This movement provokes attacks of opportunity as normal. A rogue with this talent can take a 5- foot step while crawling.

*Slow Reactions* (Ex): *Opponents damaged by the rogue's sneak attack can't make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.

* Stand Up (Ex):* A rogue with this ability can stand up from a prone position as a free action. This still provokes attacks of opportunity for standing up while threatened by a foe.

*Surprise Attack (Ex):* During the surprise round, opponents are always considered flat-footed to a rogue with this ability, even if they have already acted.

*Trap Spotter (Ex):* Whenever a rogue with this talent comes within 10 feet of a trap, she receives an immediate Perception skill check to notice the trap. This check should be made in secret by the GM.

*Weapon Training:* A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Focus as a bonus feat.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* At 3rd level, a rogue gains an intuitive sense that alerts her to danger from traps, giving her a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. These bonuses rise to +2 when the rogue reaches 6th level, to +3 when she reaches 9th level, to +4 when she reaches 12th level, to +5 at 15th, and to +6 at 18th level.
Trap sense bonuses gained from multiple classes stack.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She cannot be caught flat-footed, even if the attacker is invisible. She still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. A rogue with this ability can still lose her Dexterity bonus to AC if an opponent successfully uses the feint action (see Combat) against her. If a rogue already has uncanny dodge from a different class, she automatically gains improved uncanny dodge (see below) instead.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):*A rogue of 8th level or higher can no longer be flanked. This defense denies another rogue the ability to sneak attack the character by flanking her, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than the target does. If a character already has uncanny dodge (see above) from another class, the levels from the classes that grant uncanny dodge stack to determine the minimum rogue level required to flank the character.

*Advanced Talents:* At 10th level, and every two levels thereafter, a rogue can choose one of the following advanced talents in place of a rogue talent.

*Crippling Strike* (Ex): A rogue with this ability can sneak attack opponents with such precision that her blows weaken and hamper them. An opponent damaged by one of her sneak attacks also takes 2 points of Strength damage.

Defensive Roll (Ex): With this advanced talent, the rogue can roll with a potentially lethal blow to take less damage from it than she otherwise would. Once per day, when she would be reduced to 0 or fewer hit points by damage in combat (from a weapon or other blow, not a spell or special ability), the rogue can attempt to roll with the damage. To use this ability, the rogue must attempt a Reflex saving throw (DC = damage dealt). If the save succeeds, she takes only half damage from the blow; if it fails, she takes full damage. She must be aware of the attack and able to react to it in order to execute her defensive roll—if she is denied her Dexterity bonus to AC, she can't use this ability. Since this effect would not normally allow a character to make a Reflex save for half damage, the rogue's evasion ability does not apply to the defensive roll.

Dispelling Attack* (Su): Opponents that are dealt sneak attack damage by a rogue with this ability are affected by a targeted dispel magic, targeting the lowest-level spell effect active on the target. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. A rogue must have the major magic rogue talent before choosing dispelling attack.

Improved Evasion (Ex): This works like evasion, except that while the rogue still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, she henceforth takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.

Opportunist (Ex): Once per round, the rogue can make an attack of opportunity against an opponent who has just been struck for damage in melee by another character. This attack counts as an attack of opportunity for that round. Even a rogue with the Combat Reflexes feat can't use the opportunist ability more than once per round.

Skill Mastery: The rogue becomes so confident in the use of certain skills that she can use them reliably even under adverse conditions. Upon gaining this ability, she selects a number of skills equal to 3 + her Intelligence modifier. When making a skill check with one of these skills, she may take 10 even if stress and distractions would normally prevent her from doing so. A rogue may gain this special ability multiple times, selecting additional skills for skill mastery to apply to each time.

Slippery Mind (Ex): This ability represents the rogue's ability to wriggle free from magical effects that would otherwise control or compel her. If a rogue with slippery mind is affected by an enchantment spell or effect and fails her saving throw, she can attempt it again 1 round later at the same DC. She gets only this one extra chance to succeed on her saving throw.

Feat: A rogue may gain any feat that she qualifies for in place of a rogue talent.[/sblock]*


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump, end of November so this is half a month warning, plenty of time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been waiting for a response of someone to look over my character and look for errors.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 6, 2010)

OK so, we had [MENTION=83115]Theroc[/MENTION], [MENTION=90731]Lughart[/MENTION], [MENTION=48194]SolosAddie[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION], [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], and [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]

so, is everyone still interested?


----------



## Lughart (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure. Due to exams and such I'll be a slow poster this week, but other than that I'm ready.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah, I have exams next week so I have very little time, I won't be able to do much for the next month ish anyway with lots of travel involved.


----------



## SolosAddie (Dec 6, 2010)

still game, I understand if posting would be slower/spotty through about New Years for a lot of people.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, I had withdrawn back in October (and stopped working on my character) but I'm still very tempted by this game.  If I can get it wrapped up and if you'll still have me I think I would like to play.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2010)

GE, just make the character! He will allow you. Just watch... *waves hand* you will add Glasseye's character so you will ace all of your exams. (strange sound of cymbals chimes in background)

Er, its been a while since i used that, lets hope it didn't backfire. . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2010)

oh, and i am game!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 7, 2010)

Still here, my Ratkin alchemist idea is still kicking around...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 7, 2010)

I will admit GE back into the game...

not sure about the exams though, fingers crossed and off to study now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2010)

huh, it still works.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

still here.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Dec 9, 2010)

Gandalf have you given up on the Savage Tide game? It being a published module and all means you should be able to post more frequently than once every month  I don't really like dropping games for inactivity (since it doesn't require much effort to not post) but it'd be nice if there was some prospect of things moving forward.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 9, 2010)

wouldn't that better either in a PM or even in that game's OOC thread? Doesn't really to be applicable to this game.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2010)

So it looks like we have a pretty odd assortment of characters:

Ratkin alchemist (renau1g)
Saurian sorcerer of pestilence (Walking Dad)
Half-orc druid (SolosAddie)
Gnome oracle of bones (Lughart)
Human rogue (Scott DeWar)
Tengu wizard of fire/bloatmage (GlassEye)

The only one we haven't heard from yet is Theroc with his Saurian summoner.

Anyone have any ideas on how to tie this motley group into an actual adventuring party?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmmm...we could all work for a crime boss? Hmmm...not sure about a druid there.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2010)

Or you could all worship me as your Overlord of Fat Hawtness.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh great birn-ness, engulf us between your many stomachs. 

But seriousface, maybe we have a common enemy. Someone could be hunting us. Thats one hell of a reason to work together.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Or you could all worship me as your Overlord of Fat Hawtness.




i think I now have a replacement for ipickek.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2010)

Lughart said:


> maybe we have a common enemy. Someone could be hunting us. Thats one hell of a reason to work together.




Like some goody-two-shoe adventuring party? Like the League of Evil or something...


----------



## Lughart (Dec 10, 2010)

Exactly. The Holy Order of the Suns Shiny Butt has agents out hunting us for our henius crimes.

The alchemist is testing his formulae on innocent blind orphans.

The pestilence sorcerer spreads diseases for sh*ts and giggles.

The oracle makes undead to do her housework.

The druid kills people who scoff at treehugging.

The rogue has stolen the Magic Sceptre of Fondling Moonbeams, aaand

The wizard is stealing other mages blood to absorb their powers.

One of us, preferrably the rogue, finds out and gets a little freaked out. He breaks into the orders headquarters and steals a lot of letters, finding the names of the other PCs. He knows he needs allies to survive, so he tracks them down and they plan for a counterattack.

Unless all that poops on Gandalf plans.


----------



## SolosAddie (Dec 10, 2010)

Ratkin alchemist (renau1g)
Saurian sorcerer of pestilence (Walking Dad)
Half-orc druid (SolosAddie)
Gnome oracle of bones (Lughart)
Human rogue (Scott DeWar)
Tengu wizard of fire/bloatmage (GlassEye)

I put in that i am a member of a druidic circle, potentially other people could be part of it and/or free lancers hired by them too.

probably going for an eviler John Casey vibe if anyone has watched Chuck.  Psycho killer, but obeys orders which is how he can exist in a team.
Or whatever Gandalf decides.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2010)

I like it, especially since i am the (anti)hero who discovers the merderous plot aginst us,

unless that is schtuff in gandulf's cheerios.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 10, 2010)

none of that is in my cereal, I was actually planning on a goody two shoes adventuring party to come up anyway, so that's no problem, and I think a darker John Casey would make a great model for a LE character!

on the goody two shoes people: I can make it The Holy Order of the Suns Shiny Butt, if you guys want that but right now I think that The Holy Order of the Sun would be a better name for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2010)

Of course, some of us just might otherwise refer to it as the other name


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2010)

I ask yet a third time for a look over by someone.


Scott DeWar said:


> will someone look over the character crunchy for me? I know there are still some hole to fill, and i need a fresh pair of eyes to look for me.
> thank you in advance.
> 
> Reserved seating for :
> ...


----------



## SolosAddie (Dec 12, 2010)

sorry away from my book, it looks correct to me going back and forth from the SRD.  

2 thoughts, are you able to take an advanced talent(crippling strike), and a regular talent (greater feint) at level 10?  

my other thought is just mechanical, i'm sure you have thought of it, but you might want to reconsider weapon finesse.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> sorry away from my book, it looks correct to me going back and forth from the SRD.
> 
> 2 thoughts, are you able to take an advanced talent(crippling strike), and a regular talent (greater feint) at level 10?
> 
> my other thought is just mechanical, i'm sure you have thought of it, but you might want to reconsider weapon finesse.




level ten i get :Advanced talents, rogue talent, as per the srd class advancement, so yes.

as for the wpn finns. I was riding the fense on that, and i was leaning one way, but your comment has knocked me on the other side. I took it insead of 'stand up' rogue talent (finesse rogue) .


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree with everything SolosAddie said and I did not catch anything else. All you people with concepts floating around here feel free to put them in the RG.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

it is now there. Mr. X


----------



## renau1g (Dec 12, 2010)

I must've missed the Char. Gen rules . Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> yep, standard wealth (62,000 gp) 25 point buy, must be evil, any pathfinder official stuff or a link/book to reference, level 10 people.




is this a good start R?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> HP will be max-2, like in LPF




you may want this too.


----------



## SolosAddie (Dec 13, 2010)

i haven't used the max-2, is that max hp -2 per each level?  

for example wizard with con 10, gets 6 first level, then 4 for each additional?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2010)

SolosAddie said:


> i haven't used the max-2, is that max hp -2 per each level?
> 
> for example wizard with con 10, gets 6 first level, then 4 for each additional?




Yes, you got it. We use the same system at LPF.

---

Is there still another saurian coming?


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2010)

Gah!  I hate to do this a second time but I've got to drop this.  I have too many irons in the fire and if I add one more the whole house of cards is likely to go up in fiery conflagration (or some other equally moronic mixed metaphor).  Sorry.  Good luck, have fun and all that other stuff.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 13, 2010)

Is Leadership allowed?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 13, 2010)

yes it is


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2010)

Darn, i was hoping for more mixed metaphores from glass eye. Too bad, he will be missed.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 14, 2010)

So we're kind of short on front-liners right? I'm thinking a half-ogre bodyguard a cohort...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2010)

that sounds frontliner-ish!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 14, 2010)

I've got a fun idea for him ... or her


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 10, 2011)

what's the word?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

How's the half-orc coming along Renau1g?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 10, 2011)

ok, so if you all can get all of your characters up that would be super and we can get this rolling faster!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

Here  is antwon ecks


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 12, 2011)

looks good to me


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

is there an RG?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, and you posted in it:

Gandalf's evil game RG


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

huh, I did not go there when i clicked my character link ealier. Oh well. Thanks WD.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 19, 2011)

All right you sorry-

not boot camp, ok, in any case, this game shall be beginning shortly, if you guys want to work out a background that would  be great, I will set up an IC for those of you who wish to RP stuff. inserting renau1g even if he doesn't have a character when we set out should still be easy.

people with characters that are set to go:
[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=90731]Lughart[/MENTION] who is having computer issues
[MENTION=48194]SolosAddie[/MENTION]
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]

those that I think are still here that do not have characters up:
[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]

glass eye left and theroc has been nowhere to  be found.

IC is set up here please don't kill each other, anything else is fair game.

"looks like meat's back on the menu boys!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

> "looks like meat's back on the menu boys!"




Who is the meat shield?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 20, 2011)

probably renau1g's character or any innocent bystanders you happen to grab, you are evil, after all, there's nothing saying you can't do that!

you probably already knew this but it's a quote from "Lord of the Rings Two Towers" where one of the urukai kills the commander that had been keeping them from eating the two hobbits they had captured, the uruks were then killed by riders of rohan, but I'll make sure that doesn't happen (yet) for you people.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 20, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> "looks like meat's back on the menu boys!"




"I smell Manflesh!!" Ok, sorry for the delay. I have been far too spoiled by the Character Builder in 4e and have yet to buy a license for the HeroLab builder for PF. Good news is I've got some time right now while the significant other watches American Idol *shudder*. So I'll get going tonight. I'm sure I'll have a nice error-filled sheet to you shortly 

Oh, BTW GM - how far are you running? I'm going to get back into longer distance running once things get a bit warmer around here. I'm aiming to start at between 4-5km (or 2.5 - 3 miles)

My follower will be the meaty-shield...too bad there's no Mindbender PrC in Pathfinder


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 20, 2011)

I usually start with two or three mile runs, then every couple of weeks I add a mile, up to 10 miles per run for up to two runs per day when I am in tip top shape, otherwise its about six miles for my average run, or eight, I can't really tell a whole lot, but I'm usually out for an hour to two hours on each run.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, got the crunch up, except the items to buy (man there's a ton of stuff to do). Nuwisha, the ratkin, and his devoted bodyguard, Corax, are ready for some "fun"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2011)

is this the plot for now?
[sblock=evil plot]


Lughart said:


> Exactly. The Holy Order of the Suns Shiny Butt has agents out hunting us for our henius crimes.
> 
> The alchemist is testing his formulae on innocent blind orphans.
> 
> ...






GandalfMithrandir said:


> none of that is in my cereal, I was actually planning on a goody two shoes adventuring party to come up anyway, so that's no problem, and I think a darker John Casey would make a great model for a LE character!
> 
> on the goody two shoes people: I can make it The Holy Order of the Suns Shiny Butt, if you guys want that but right now I think that The Holy Order of the Sun would be a better name for it.






GandalfMithrandir said:


> All right you sorry-
> 
> not boot camp, ok, in any case, this game shall be beginning shortly, if you guys want to work out a background that would  be great, I will set up an IC for those of you who wish to RP stuff. inserting renau1g even if he doesn't have a character when we set out should still be easy.
> 
> ...




[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Ok, got the crunch up, except the items to buy (man there's a ton of stuff to do). Nuwisha, the ratkin, and his devoted bodyguard, Corax, are ready for some "fun"




Have you ever played (old) World of Darkness? Nuwisha were their Were-Coyotes and Corax their Were-Ravens.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope never played it. I googled "ratkin names" as I was kind of at a loss for what they would be like and some site came up. Those sounded cool so I grabbed them.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 20, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> is this the plot for now?
> [sblock=evil plot]
> 
> 
> ...




for now, yes, there will be more added on fairly soon after you people post IC, you can do that, after all, then I will add on plot stuff


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2011)

from IC first post:


> a few questions: how did your character get here? why is he/she working with these other people.




the basic info is started with the '*'
how I might know the character is started with $ (no! I am a rogue, that is too obvious!). Lets try '+'.

* The Holy Order of the Suns Shiny Butt has agents out hunting us for our henius crimes. 
+Antwon was once considering being a member, but was rejected by them. he turned bitter.

*The alchemist is testing his formulae on innocent blind orphans.
+sap to the head and the blind orphan never knew what hit 'im. Uh, wait, they are blind, they never could have known. Anywho, Antwon makes 'collections' for the alchemist.

*The pestilence sorcerer spreads diseases for sh*ts and giggles.
+not sure about this one.

*The oracle makes undead to do her housework.
+steals her body, Uh wait, that did not come out right. Steals bodies for her!

*The druid kills people who scoff at treehugging.
+tries to keep tabs on the anti-treehuggers while they are in the city.

*The rogue has stolen the Magic Sceptre of Fondling Moonbeams, 
+I ain't touchin fondling moonbeams' magic scepter!

*The wizard is stealing other mages blood to absorb their powers.
+onece again keeps tabs on the wizard-marks


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2011)

Just a note, I changed from the Alchemist (I found it very confusing and I don't own a copy of the APG) to a Transmuter, experimenting on twisting "regular" folks, and also hoping to find a way to create more of the ratkin. 

Corax was his only friend growing up on the mean streets of the Free City. The half-ogre, a bastard reminder of a caravan raid that left his mother barely clinging to life, and the ratkin, a barely tolerated, untrusted cur, shunned from society. Nuwisha came up with a way to get back at those who oppressed them, his goals are to unleash some sort of plague in the Free City, either to kill or convert them into other ratkin. Corax only understands the basics of the plan, but the bull-headed creature has an attachment to Nuwisha and will protect the ratkin against all threats. For his part Nuwisha also feels an attachment to Corax and goes out of his way to keep an eye on the lout. 

So, rather than alchemal experiments, perhaps magical experiments on those orphans...perhaps that's why he fled the Free City, with the Order of the Shiny butt hot on his tail...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2011)

the shiney butt on his tail, that thought just isnt settleing well in my warpped mind. Rather scary that. Either way, I figure Antwon has been his go to man to get more victums participents.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, for sure. A ratkin and hulking behemoth aren't exactly the most conspicious types, even promises of candy couldn't get kids to come into their van.... oh dear...


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, BTW - GM

My son Jack likes your avatar. "Look dada, Lord of the Rings Gandalf!"


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 21, 2011)

i put something up in character thread.  go me!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2011)

Good idea, Scott:

from IC first post:

the basic info is started with the '*'
+ Darsuul's thoughts 

* The Holy Order of the Suns Shiny Butt has agents out hunting us for our henius crimes. 
+ Order of the sun enemy of my dark patrons 

*The alchemist is testing his formulae on innocent blind orphans.
+ Increases suffering of children already suffering from Blinding Plague. Good man

*The pestilence sorcerer spreads diseases for sh*ts and giggles.
- (change to: The pestilence sorcerer spreads diseases for the praise of his dark patrons and giggles)

*The oracle makes undead to do her housework.
+ Undead good. Zombie rot good! 

*The druid kills people who scoff at treehugging.
+ Protects swamp from men. Good.

*The rogue has stolen the Magic Sceptre of Fondling Moonbeams, 
+ ??? ... does it carry diseases?

*The wizard is stealing other mages blood to absorb their powers.
+ ???


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 23, 2011)

I just statted up the Holy Order's agents, I can tell you who they are, as you have most likely encountered and/or heard of them

level 10 cleric
level 10 paladin
level10 oracle (recent addition based on their difficulty finding you before)
a hound archon to be their direct messenger and representative

so pretty much they one for one are probably stronger than you, but you outnumber them, and the oracle sucks at doing anything other than locating you, or at least this is what you've heard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

considering that My character wishes to never be found, that oracle needs to be the first to go!!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2011)

A paladin! I love to hate paladins in evil games. (and all three can probably heal diseases  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

D'Oh! but you can keep them busy with an epidemic or something.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 24, 2011)

That's when the rogue stabs them in the back!

Lousy do-gooders helping out the poor farmer striken with disease when *Bam* dagger in the back...


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 24, 2011)

well, if we think they can track us down, it maybe easy enough to get them to come to us at a place of our choosing, no?

in addition it has been brought to my attention that track is no longer a feat, may i exchange it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

track is now a funtion of survival, so you are right.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 24, 2011)

yes, you may exchange


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 26, 2011)

i'm going to throw this up OOC, but i think pretty soon now, we should take a poll on a course of action.  otherwise we could go back and forth forever 

either staying or leaving the city could work.

another idea in getting them alone, would be to get someone to accuse or frame the paladin of something.  he would almost certainly willingly go along with lawful authorities to clear his name.  i'm undecided whether my character could think that up though


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

if we could politicoly discredit thim, that would do some damage to their unity, maybe?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not sure that would be in character for Darsuul.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

Would Darsuul prefer they fall in a pit trap of a tripple sized vermin swarm? I am ok with at well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, and giving them mummy rot or something


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

mummy swarm?!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> mummy swarm?!




That is so Imhotep (the Brendan Frazier movie).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

kind of what i was envisioning! can your character create an army of mummies? if given enough 'participants'? how many would you need?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> That is so Imhotep (the Brendan Frazier movie).




It was called Imhotep in Germany? 

It was simply The Mummy, then came The Mummy Returns, and more recently The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor

There's also the spinoff The Scorpion King, with Dwayne "the rock" Johnson.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

No, 'Imhotep' is the name of the mummy in the movie.

BTW, I hate then they give American films a different English title.

'Cradle2Grave' was here 'Born2Die'


----------



## Lughart (Jan 26, 2011)

Suggestion: I have animate dead and onyx gems, Darsuul has contagion. We can create lots'a plague zombies and get a zombie apocalypse going. Distraction of the century! Then we sweep in and kill that pesky oracle while the others are out dealing with the zombie menace. I'll go put this in the IC right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

Walking dad: I find it annoying with the different titlew for the same movie as well. 

Lets see: zombie-pox-alipse, or mummy swarm?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Walking dad: I find it annoying with the different titlew for the same movie as well.
> 
> Lets see: zombie-pox-alipse, or mummy swarm?




I fear the zombie plague could bite us back (literally). Why not something fast spreading that leaves the victims dead? Or is someone of us REALLY good at controlling a mass of zombies?


----------



## Lughart (Jan 27, 2011)

The idea was to never really control them. Create 20 fast plague zombies, let them run rampant through the slums killing anyone and anything and before you know it the order has 500 zombies to deal with, while we are on the other side of town killing their oracle.

Create undead plague, then keep our distance. But when I think about it, why does it have to be either or? We can create mummies AND plague zombies.

And if it comes back to bite our gonads, Marla has remove disease.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

Lughart said:


> ...
> 
> And if it comes back to bite our gonads, Marla has remove disease.



Good to know. My character doesn't suffer from disease effects, but is still a carrier


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a thought here: We don't want to destroy the city, just the order.  If we start this plague thing, our source of what we need, be it money, people for expiraments or what ever, would be greatly destroyed as well. If it ever got out that we started it, we would be hunted by the whole city!


----------



## Lughart (Jan 27, 2011)

Meh, there are other cities, if it gets too bad we can just relocate. I for one welcome a little infamy.

EDIT: I really like the idea of causing large scale destruction, either through hordes of undead or an epidemic or wildfires or all of the above. It would draw out the forces of the order so we could pick them off one by one, and if the city survives it's ripe for the taking.

HOWEVER, if I'm the only one who wants to do this I'm backing down, since destroying the main quest hub is pretty lousy to do to the players who want to explore it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

Darsuul has no problem with wide spread destruction, but doesn't want to loose his tribe to a zombie plague.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

Antwon doesn't want to lose his life to a zombie plague. Its all about Him, you know!


----------



## renau1g (Jan 28, 2011)

Pfft... you all give too much weight to the threat of zombies. We'd be fine. Although I don't think zombies in D&D function as other zombies do...no spreading of the disease...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Pfft... you all give too much weight to the threat of zombies. We'd be fine. Although I don't think zombies in D&D function as other zombies do...no spreading of the disease...



... but plague zombies do...


----------



## renau1g (Jan 29, 2011)

They do? Man... how come I never knew about this before? I love zombies!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

Zombies on the front yard?! get the lawn mower!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Zombies on the front yard?! get the lawn mower!!



I love that movie! Bad Taste, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

Not according to Renaulg!


----------



## renau1g (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought you were talking about this game:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N1_0SUGlDQ]YouTube - Plants vs Zombies Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

soil you plants, eh? 
Bad. (he he he)

Newz bullitin . . . . . 

this just in:



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Hey all, I've got an F in math right now (yes that is very abnormal) because of the one test I have in the test section (worth 75% of my grade) being an F so until my grade is a C- or better I will be unable to post. I can get about half the points back by going over it with my teacher so it might be back up as soon as tomorrow, but I won't be able to tell, it could be a month for all I know.
> 
> My GMs: please feel free to NPC me for this time, figure I'll attack if possible, and at range is preferable unless it isn't working well, then go melee
> 
> ...


----------



## renau1g (Feb 4, 2011)

I blame Leif


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

good answer!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2011)

I blame Mazes & Monsters


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

you would have more fun if you were to blame Leif.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 5, 2011)

No, that is too easy


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

lmao


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll say that leif is to blame, and no, mazes and monsters is not to blame, major headaches and confusion over what exactly logarithms are and how they work was the problem, and now it is fixed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> major headaches and confusion  was the problem, and now it is fixed.




see, it was Leif's fault!


----------

